# Paolo Maldini



## Blu71 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Altezza 185 cm 
Peso 85 Kg
Difensore.
Paolo Cesare Maldini è nato a Milano, 26 giugno 1968.
Vedi l'allegato 276

Paolo, figlio del grande Cesare, entra nelle giovanili del Milan, da tifoso juventino, a soli dieci anni mentre a sedici, nel 1985, debutta in serie A contro l’Udinese; gioca prima come terzino sinistro e poi come difensore centrale disputando 25 campionati, ben 8 finali di Champions League e 56 derby. 
In 25 anni vince 26 trofei con il Milan, conquista il record di presenze in serie A, nelle competizioni UEFA per club. Si classifica terzo per il Pallone d’oro per due volte, nel 1994 e nel 2003, e viene inserito nella FIFA 100 e nel FIFA World Cup Dream Team.
Vedi l'allegato 277


Nel 1986 viene chiamato dal padre Cesare, altro mito del Milan, in Under-21.
Con la Nazionale maggiore debutta a 19 anni, il 31 marzo 1988 a Spalato in Jugoslavia-Italia (1-1) e segna il primo dei suoi 7 gol il 20 gennaio 1993 a Firenze contro il Messico (2-0).
Con gli Azzurri ha disputato gli Europei 1988, i Mondiali 1990 (3º posto), i Mondiali 1994 (2º posto) gli Europei 1996, i Mondiali 1998, gli Europei 2000 (2º posto) ed i Mondiali 2002 Nei campionati del mondo ha collezionato 23 presenze (seconda prestazione di sempre dopo le 25 partite di Lothar Matthäus che però giocò 5 edizioni contro le 4 di Maldini), in queste ha stabilito il record assoluto per i minuti giocati: 2.216 (Matthäus ha giocato più partite ma in alcune di queste è stato sostituito o è subentrato ad un compagno, totalizzando un numero inferiore di minuti in campo).
Maldini ha lasciato la Nazionale a 34 anni, dopo il Mondiale del 2002 disputando in tutto con la maglia azzurra 126 partite, di cui 74 come capitano e realizzando 7 gol.

Fedele alla maglia del Milan si conquista negli anni, meritatamente, la fama, ancora oggi attuale, di “miglior difensore del mondo”. 
Con Franco Baresi è il protagonista del reparto difensivo del Milan degli "Invincibili".
Vedi l'allegato 279


Hanno detto di lui:
Candido Cannavo': "Ha avuto fama, ricchezza, una bella famiglia, un grande papa', e lui è stato degno di quello che la sorte gli ha riservato".

Roberto Carlos: "È stato un privilegio giocarci contro, una delle esperienze più belle della mia vita. Quando si parla di Paolo Maldini, si parla del numero uno".

Giacinto Facchetti: "l'unico difetto che si può trovare in Maldini è quello di aver giocato nel Milan....".

Adriano Galliani: "Lui non è l'emblema del milan, lui è il Milan".


Il 24 maggio 2009, giorno della sua ultima gara a San Siro finale, di fronte ad uno stadio con quasi 80.000 spettatori che si sono alzati in piedi ad applaudirlo, compresi i tifosi ospiti Maldini venne contestato da un settore di tifosi organizzati della Curva Sud.
A quasi quarantuno anni, 31.05.2009, disputa la sua ultima gara contro la Fiorentina; è l’addio definitivo al calcio di quello che è considerato uno dei più grandi nella storia del calcio, in onore del quale il Milan ritira la maglia numero 3.





Palmares:

7 Scudetti (1988, 1992, 1993, 1994, 1996, 1999, 2004)

5 Coppe dei Campioni / Champion's League (1989, 1990, 1994, 2003, 2007)

1 Coppa Italia (2003) 

5 Supercoppe Italiane (1989, 1992, 1993, 1994, 2004)

3 Supercoppe Europee (1989, 1990, 1994, 2003) 

3 Coppe Intercontinentali (1989, 1990, 2007)


----------



## Jino (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il miglior terzino della storia del calcio. Senza dubbio. Grande capitano.


----------



## Prinz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore indescrivibile. A rivedere certe sue performance, anche in gare importanti, di quando aveva 18 anni non ci si crede


----------



## Ena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Il migliore.. è la storia del Milan, spero che i suoi figli diventeranno almeno 1/4 di quello che è stato lui, e già sarebbero dei campioni


----------



## Butcher (18 Febbraio 2013)

Impossibile eguagliarlo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Febbraio 2013)

quanto mi manca paolino  non so quanto ho pianto quel giorno che ha lasciato il calcio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Provo ancora vergogna per la nostra curva di imbecilli..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (18 Febbraio 2013)

il terzino sinistro più forte di sempre...stimato da tutto il Mondo
Guardiola quando ha vinto la Champions nel 2009 l'ha dedicata proprio a Paolino, dicendo che per lui è stato il giocatore più forte in assoluto


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Che giocatore,lo ritengo il calciatore più forte che abbia mai indossato la casacca rossonero,superiore anche ad altri miti come il Numero 6,il Cigno di Utrecht,il Golden Boy.


----------



## runner (19 Febbraio 2013)

Maldini è il capitano del Milan che amo maggiormente e a cui sono più affezionato sia per un motivo di età ma anche di quello che ha rappresentato!!

Grande Uomo e grande Sportivo!!

Rappresenta al cento per cento il mio modello di giocatore Rossonero che fino da piccolo vestiva la nostra Maglia e da sempre ha lottato per noi.
In tanti anni ha dato il suo meglio sia in momenti facili sia in momenti meno gloriosi, dalle Chmapions agli agrumi di San Siro, dagli scudetti alla finale persa di istanbul.....
Quando qualcuno mi chiede chi più di tutti ha rappresentato lo spirito del Milan nel Modo dico sempre Maldini perchè anche adesso che potrebbe ricoprire come minimo il ruolo di direttore tecnico non ha accettato di fare la comparsa per Milanello ma attenderà come altri il suo momento per un ritorno degno del suo nome e di quello che ha dato per i nostri colori.
Altre squadre hanno capitani che sono capitati lì casualmente e solo perchè sono rmasti per qualche anno si sono meritati i galloni di capitano, ma Maldini invece è stato un leader vero che ha saputo trascinare il Milan sul tetto del Mondo in maniera pulita, vera e gloriosa!!

Sempre il mio Capitano!!


----------



## Canonista (19 Febbraio 2013)

Per me è il migliore.

Sono cresciuto sbucciandomi le ginocchia sull'asfalto indossando la sua maglietta, il mio Dio <3


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ero indeciso se prendere la mia prima maglia del milan di maldini rui costa o sheva.Presi maldini e non mi pentii mai della scelta.è il capitano del mio milan,quello della prima champions vissuta in real time...Immenso capitano,il migliore.Quanto manca ora un gocatore e un uomo cosi.Mi vergogno degli ultras che hanno rovinato il suo saluto a san siro e di quelgli idioti di france football che hanno negato il palone d oro a maldini per regalarlo l anno dopo a cannavaro...pietà.Se vincevamo a instabul ero suo


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore immenso e grandissimo uomo. Come quasi tutti quì, sono cresciuto anche io con il mito e con la maglia di Maldini.

Tra l'altro, pochi lo sanno, Maldini vanta nel suo palmares anche una foto col sottoscritto


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (23 Febbraio 2013)

Insieme a Inzaghi il calciatore che più ho amato di tutti i tempi!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Insieme a Inzaghi il calciatore che più ho amato di tutti i tempi!


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Giocatore immenso e grandissimo uomo. Come quasi tutti quì, sono cresciuto anche io con il mito e con la maglia di Maldini.
> 
> *Tra l'altro, pochi lo sanno, Maldini vanta nel suo palmares anche una foto col sottoscritto*



Allora è per questo che venne contestato


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora è per questo che venne contestato


No, l'ho incontrato a Settembre, infatti adesso tutti lo vogliono come dirigente


----------



## Blu71 (23 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> No, l'ho incontrato a Settembre, infatti adesso tutti lo vogliono come dirigente



.....si, dirigente del PSG.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

l'unica maglia da calcio originale che ho è proprio quella sua (stagione 1996)


----------



## pennyhill (28 Febbraio 2013)

Mi dispiace solamente per come ha chiuso la carriera in nazionale. Un titolo con quella maglia lo meritava, e poi uscire di scena in quel modo deve essergli pesato parecchio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

In due parole : Il Milan.



Provo vergogna per come è stato trattato al suo addio, animali.


Anzi no, offendo gli animali se dico così.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Provo ancora vergogna per la nostra curva di imbecilli..



Li considero interisti quelli


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

Tiempo 94 - il backstage - YouTube
Bendato e senza una gamba, con lui in campo alla usa età attuale oggi avremmo 10 punti in più lo stesso.


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)




----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


>



ma quella è stata l'unica volta che Paolo ha sbroccato???chissà cosa gli ha detto Chiellini


----------



## Canonista (29 Marzo 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ma quella è stata l'unica volta che Paolo ha sbroccato???chissà cosa gli ha detto *Squiddi Tentacolo*


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Marzo 2013)

Il migliore, campione immenso e la miglior persona che io abbia mai visto nel mondo del calcio. Il giocatore più importante della storia del Milan.

Ce lo invidia tutto il mondo, tutti gli attaccanti che han giocato nei suoi anni alla domanda il miglior avversario rispondono sempre Paolo Maldini, quando ai difensori si chiede chi è il loro idolo praticamente sempre è Paolo.


La Storia.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2013)

Zanetti a Tuttosport sul record presenze di Maldini:"A me non interessa quel record, ma stare bene ed essere utile. Poi essere arrivato lì vicino a Paolo, che stimo tantissimo, per me è già molto importante, come essere entrato nella storia del calcio italiano. Sono sincero: quando, nel 1995, sono arrivato a Milano, non avrei mai pensato di fare la carriera che ho fatto".


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


>


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Marzo 2013)

Comunque non è l'unico episodio, una volta si beccò un espulsione per aver scalciato da terra, non mi ricordo in che situazione precisa però.

Facilmente verso il 2004.


----------



## runner (30 Marzo 2013)

Maldo è indiscutibilmente uno dei più grandi atleti della storia del calcio

bandiera, capitano, fuoriclasse, campione e sempre impeccabile


----------



## Pyer (5 Aprile 2013)

Amore incondizionato per Paolino...

ed è per me un'onore chiamarmi (quasi) come lui..


----------



## Hammer (5 Aprile 2013)

La Storia.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Aprile 2013)

Ibrahimovic su Maldini: "Il difensore più forte mai affrontato".


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic su Maldini: "Il difensore più forte mai affrontato".



il bello è che l'ha affrontato a fine carriera


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (9 Novembre 2013)

Speriamo rientri presto in società, ho saputo che ha chiesto delle garanzie a livello del budget, e mi sembra il minimo, è così che si lavora!


----------



## Albijol (9 Novembre 2013)

Dai che se tutto va come dovrebbe ci rivedremo presto, e già godo SOLO A PENSARE ALLA FACCIA CHE FARA' LA CURVA SUD


----------



## Hammer (9 Novembre 2013)

Vieni da noi Paolo, torna da noi


----------



## alexrossonero (9 Novembre 2013)

Paolo in società è un dovere morale.


----------



## Djici (9 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dai che se tutto va come dovrebbe ci rivedremo presto, e già godo SOLO A PENSARE ALLA FACCIA CHE FARA' LA CURVA SUD



"L'amore non e' bello se non e' litigarello"


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Novembre 2013)

Chi lo fischiò, brucerà all'inferno!


----------



## 2515 (10 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> il bello è che l'ha affrontato a fine carriera



Maldini è la riproduzione difensiva di Ibra, anche perché Maldini mica è basso..quasi 1.90, grosso, forte fisicamente.. Oltre alle spaventose capacità tecnico-tattiche.

Comunque lui ha spesso espresso giudizi lungimiranti su tanti difensori presi dal milan negli ultimi anni, d'ora in poi sul mercato dei difensori OBBLIGATORIO CHIEDERE A LUI, c'ha l'occhio perfetto per questo.


----------



## folletto (10 Novembre 2013)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Paolo in società è un dovere morale.



Non è stato neanche "difeso" dal pelato (e mettiamoci anche il nano) dopo lo schifo che è successo il giorno del suo addio a San Siro. "_Morale_" "_Dovere_" non esistono nel vocabolario di certa gente


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non è stato neanche "difeso" dal pelato (e mettiamoci anche il nano) dopo lo schifo che è successo il giorno del suo addio a San Siro. "_Morale_" "_Dovere_" non esistono nel vocabolario di certa gente



Il nano? Morale?


----------



## alexrossonero (10 Novembre 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non è stato neanche "difeso" dal pelato (e mettiamoci anche il nano) dopo lo schifo che è successo il giorno del suo addio a San Siro. "_Morale_" "_Dovere_" non esistono nel vocabolario di certa gente



Tutti coloro che hanno abbastanza personalità ed orgoglio per rispondere e/o contraddire il nostro a.d. non sono graditi in società e mai lo saranno, fino a che Sua Arroganza resterà nel Milan. Mettiamoci anche il fatto che Galliani a quei tempi aveva dei problemi non indifferenti col tifo organizzato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Dai Capitano,ti stiamo aspettando


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Non ha esperienza, ma ha il carisma e le capacità per essere un ottimo DS. E soprattutto, ha voglia di dimostrare di essere bravo anche in un lavoro completamente diverso da quello svolto finora. Secondo me può fare un ottimo lavoro, con un budget ovviamente congruo.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Giusto entri in società una colonna cosi, ma andrei piano con il dar già ruoli delicati e fondamentali. Da dirigente ha esperienza zero. Io lo vedo bene come uomo di campo piuttosto che dietro ad una scrivania.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2013)

Ha già detto che qualora dovesse entrare in società, vorrebbe un ruolo di primo piano. Non credo si accontenti di un ruolo marginale.

E poi sarebbe comunque affiancato da altre persone con cui lavorare, mica svolge tutto da solo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Dai che se tutto va come dovrebbe ci rivedremo presto, e già godo SOLO A PENSARE ALLA FACCIA CHE FARA' LA CURVA SUD



Ma quale faccia?!?non avremmo alcun problema..madonna quanto parlate per niente..
maldini:sul campo campione infinito ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito..cit.


----------



## 2515 (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Giusto entri in società una colonna cosi, ma andrei piano con il dar già ruoli delicati e fondamentali. Da dirigente ha esperienza zero. Io lo vedo bene come uomo di campo piuttosto che dietro ad una scrivania.



io lo farei sempre intercedere quando bisogna scegliere un difensore, se non ha la sua approvazione meglio evitare, finora non ha sbagliato un giudizio sui difensori che abbiamo preso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma quale faccia?!?non avremmo alcun problema..madonna quanto parlate per niente..
> maldini:sul campo campione infinito ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito..cit.


Sarei curioso di sapere la tua su quanto accadde


----------



## Albijol (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Ma quale faccia?!?non avremmo alcun problema..madonna quanto parlate per niente..
> maldini:sul campo campione infinito ma hai mancato di rispetto a chi ti ha arricchito..cit.



LOL voglio vedere quando mancheranno i regalini di Galliani ai capi ultras cosa succederà, poi per quella frase vi insulterò finché campo. Dalla parte di Maldini e di Delaurentis, per un mondo senza ultras


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere la tua su quanto accadde



ma ne abbiamo già parlato dai..basta!!
quanto accadde si sa..poi a molti piace raccontare un altra versione
per tutta la partita sono stati fatti cori a favore di maldini..al giro di campo sono stati esposti due striscioni in cui si ribadiva l'immensità del maldini giocatore ma in cui si faceva notare come in passato si fosse comportato male nei confronti dei tifosi..maldini,toccato nel profondo da ciò,ha pensato bene di insultare etc...solo a quel punto è stata esposta la bandiera di baresi e sono stati fatti cori nei suoi confronti


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> LOL voglio vedere quando mancheranno i regalini di Galliani ai capi ultras cosa succederà, *poi per quella frase vi insulterò finché campo*. Dalla parte di Maldini e di Delaurentis, per un mondo senza ultras



eh?!!?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma ne abbiamo già parlato dai..basta!!
> quanto accadde si sa..poi a molti piace raccontare un altra versione
> per tutta la partita sono stati fatti cori a favore di maldini..al giro di campo sono stati esposti due striscioni in cui si ribadiva l'immensità del maldini giocatore ma in cui si faceva notare come in passato si fosse comportato male nei confronti dei tifosi..maldini,toccato nel profondo da ciò,ha pensato bene di insultare etc...solo a quel punto è stata esposta la bandiera di baresi e sono stati fatti cori nei suoi confronti


Al riguardo non ti ho mai letto  comunque capisco...


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Al riguardo non ti ho mai letto  comunque capisco...



ne avevamo parlato un pò di tempo fa.le cose sono andate cosi..possiamo dire che forse la "contestazione",anche se non ritengo giusta definirla cosi (dato che di fatto non lo è stata), sia stata fatta nella sede e nel momento sbagliato..ma per come la vedo io,per quello che maldini aveva fatto e detto, è assolutamente legittima...
comunque ribadisco che non ci sarebbe alcun problema ad avere maldini in società


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma ne abbiamo già parlato dai..basta!!
> quanto accadde si sa..poi a molti piace raccontare un altra versione
> per tutta la partita sono stati fatti cori a favore di maldini..al giro di campo sono stati esposti due striscioni in cui si ribadiva l'immensità del maldini giocatore ma in cui si faceva notare come in passato si fosse comportato male nei confronti dei tifosi..maldini,toccato nel profondo da ciò,ha pensato bene di insultare etc...solo a quel punto è stata esposta la bandiera di baresi e sono stati fatti cori nei suoi confronti



Fece benissimo ad insultare i caproni che tentarono di infangare la sua ultima partita,altroché.
Sempre dalla parte del Capitano.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fece benissimo ad insultare i caproni che tentarono di infangare la sua ultima partita,altroché.
> Sempre dalla parte del Capitano.



aoh siete duri eh!?
nessuno voleva rovinare niente..è lui che toccato nel profondo del suo grande orgoglio si è messo a fare quei versi


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> aoh siete duri eh!?
> nessuno voleva rovinare niente..è lui che toccato nel profondo del suo grande orgoglio si è messo a fare quei versi



Uno striscione di sottile ma profonda contestazione nel giorno dell'addio del più grande difensore di sempre non ha nulla a che fare con l'orgoglio.Ha solo a che fare con la vigliaccheria della curva,che ha avuto centinaia (letteralmente) di occasioni per esporlo,ma che ha scelto il giorno più speciale.Ribadisco,sono dei vigliacchi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Uno striscione di sottile ma profonda contestazione nel giorno dell'addio del più grande difensore di sempre non ha nulla a che fare con l'orgoglio.Ha solo a che fare con la vigliaccheria della curva,che ha avuto centinaia (letteralmente) di occasioni per esporlo,ma che ha scelto il giorno più speciale.Ribadisco,sono dei vigliacchi.


e anche qua ti posso subito smentire...ci sono state varie occasioni e confronti in cui maldini ha avuto la possibilità di scusarsi/correggere le dichiarazioni che aveva rilasciato(forse dettate dalla situazione)..lui non ha mai fatto nulla di tutto ciò..
quindi,grazie di tutto al maldini giocatore(grandissimo campione),ben venga maldini in società,ma zero rispetto per quello che ha detto,non mancando di rispetto solo alla curva ma a tutti i tifosi che hanno vera passione per il milan


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> e anche qua ti posso subito smentire...ci sono state varie occasioni e confronti in cui maldini ha avuto la possibilità di scusarsi/correggere le dichiarazioni che aveva rilasciato(forse dettate dalla situazione)..lui non ha mai fatto nulla di tutto ciò..
> quindi,grazie di tutto al maldini giocatore(grandissimo campione),ben venga maldini in società,ma zero rispetto per quello che ha detto,non mancando di rispetto solo alla curva ma a tutti i tifosi che hanno vera passione per il milan



Mi spiace,ma solo chi fa parte della curva la pensa così.Sul campo Paolo ha sempre dato tutto,questo per me è rispetto e non mi serve altro.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi spiace,ma solo chi fa parte della curva la pensa così.*Sul campo Paolo ha sempre dato tutto*,questo per me è rispetto e non mi serve altro.



nessuno lo mette in dubbio...sta di fatto che sentirsi dare dei pezzenti dopo che hai speso 2000€ per una partita può dare fastidio..sicuramente non darà fastidio a chi l'ha vista gratis su canale 5 ma per chi ha speso certe cifre forse ha un peso diverso..baresi,inzaghi,gattuso quelle cose non le avrebbero mai dette


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

maldini campione immenso che non potro mai insultare... ma vi immaginate il capitano che inizia a fare frasi alla fester ?
"da quando ho iniziato a giocare io, siamo la squadra piu titolata al mondo"
"siamo una societa top-mondo"
"siamo la squadra europea piu vincente al mondo"
"abbiamo lo database con i migliori 100 giovani al mondo"

potrei morire.


----------



## Djici (10 Novembre 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Fece benissimo ad insultare i caproni che tentarono di infangare la sua ultima partita,altroché.
> Sempre dalla parte del Capitano.


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Dai oggettivamente quella volta la Curva Sud ha fatto una figura piccola piccola in mondo visione all'addio al calcio di una leggenda di questi colori e dello sport in generale. 

E tutto per una cosa accaduta anni ed anni fa, come se dovesse pagarla finchè muore. Manco parlassimo di uomini d'onore che s'appendono tutto al dito. 

Una vergogna per i nostri colori quella giornata.


----------



## #Dodo90# (10 Novembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai oggettivamente quella volta la Curva Sud ha fatto una figura piccola piccola in mondo visione all'addio al calcio di una leggenda di questi colori e dello sport in generale.
> 
> E tutto per una cosa accaduta anni ed anni fa, come se dovesse pagarla finchè muore. Manco parlassimo di uomini d'onore che s'appendono tutto al dito.
> 
> Una vergogna per i nostri colori quella giornata.



Concordo. Una macchia indelebile nella nostra storia firmata da quegli omuncoli che siedono in curva


----------



## Hammer (10 Novembre 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> maldini campione immenso che non potro mai insultare... ma vi immaginate il capitano che inizia a fare frasi alla fester ?
> "da quando ho iniziato a giocare io, siamo la squadra piu titolata al mondo"
> "siamo una societa top-mondo"
> "siamo la squadra europea piu vincente al mondo"
> ...



"Da quando ho smesso di giocare io non abbiamo più vinto nulla"


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Novembre 2013)

vabbè avete dei seri problemi di comprensione...oppure siete totalmente annebbiati e influenzati dalle ca.zzate che leggete su internet....spendere 2000€ per una finale dove vinci tre a 0, e finisci per perdere.giustamente ti in.***** e vieni definito mercenario e pezzente!se per voi questo è un grande uomo..


----------



## Jino (10 Novembre 2013)

Ma chissenefrega! E' una bandiera e leggenda, alla sue festa d'addio non si doveva fare, punto. C'era da contestarlo andava fatto al momento del fattaccio, la doveva finire. Basta.


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> "Da quando ho smesso di giocare io non abbiamo più vinto nulla"



non e proprio esatto... vorrei ricordarvi che allegri e l'unico allenatore del milan che e riuscito a vincere dopo l'addio di paolo


----------



## Djici (11 Novembre 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> vabbè avete dei seri problemi di comprensione...oppure siete totalmente annebbiati e influenzati dalle ca.zzate che leggete su internet....spendere 2000€ per una finale dove vinci tre a 0, e finisci per perdere.giustamente ti in.***** e vieni definito mercenario e pezzente!se per voi questo è un grande uomo..



ti capisco... ma sei noi eravamo incazzati, prova a immaginare loro come dovevano sentirsi... che poi non e che maldini abbia sbagliato in quella finale... anzi aveva pure segnato... quando sbagli ci sta che ti becchi insulti... ma se non sbagli nulla e vedi il tuo sogno svanire in pochi secondi... per la partita piu pazza della storia allora capisco che non ci stava.


----------



## folletto (2 Dicembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai oggettivamente *quella volta la Curva Sud ha fatto una figura piccola piccola* in mondo visione all'addio al calcio di una leggenda di questi colori e dello sport in generale.
> 
> E tutto per una cosa accaduta anni ed anni fa, come se dovesse pagarla finchè muore. Manco parlassimo di uomini d'onore che s'appendono tutto al dito.
> 
> Una vergogna per i nostri colori quella giornata.



Mai come la figura fatta dalla società dopo quel fatto. Non aver fatto nulla per Paolo in quella occasione è stata la cosa più schifosa di questa società


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Dicembre 2013)

In quel giorno volevo cambiare squadra, è l'unica volta che ci ho pensato.


----------



## Albijol (2 Dicembre 2013)

Stavo già pregustando il tuo ritorno, peccato davvero


----------



## alexrossonero (3 Dicembre 2013)

Nessuno, in questa società, sarà mai in grado di pareggiare o anche solo avvicinare quello che ha dato Paolo Maldini al nostro Milan, sia a livello sportivo che umano.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Dicembre 2013)

Paolo, non ti meriti tutto questo.


----------



## Belfast Boy (8 Gennaio 2014)

La quintessenza del Milan racchiusa in un uomo. Professionista esemplare, non un simpaticone fuori dal campo ma chi se ne frega.
E' la NOSTRA STORIA, ce lo invidiano a Madrid a Manchester a Monaco, anche a Torino e i "cugini".
Le parole di elogio sarebbero sempre poche, ripeto: semplicemente un monumento.
Uno dei primissimi terzini e giocatori "moderni" annichiliva sul piano fisico gente ben più sgamata di lui.
Ha vinto TUTTO (o quasi) e ha giocato contro tutti i migliori della storia recente.
Destro Naturale adattato inizialmente in fascia sinistra esordisce con il Barone Liedholm in un Milan povero ma con tanto cuore.
Da li non si muoverà più con le sue sgroppate in fascia e i recuperi da effetti speciali.
La numero 3 sarà sempre e soltanto sua, la fascia di Capitano l'ha ereditata dal GRANDE Franco e a mio avviso l'ha onorata ancor meglio, con maggior longevità con più vittorie.
Il carisma di Paolo era lampante anche verso gli avversari, non ricordo falli da espulsione ne polemiche ecaltanti.
Le parole, ribadisco non possono esprimere questo monumento, ci vorrebbe un libro in più volumi.
Troppi i ricordi, troppi i godimenti tecnici, tante le vittorie.
Ha incarnato il Milan per 20 anni abbondanti, pensavi a Maldini e ti veniva in mente il Milan, o viceversa pensavi al Milan e veniva in mente Maldini.
Una leggenda a tutto tondo, anche chi non ha mai seguito il calcio in generale sa chi è Maldini e tanto basta per definirne la caratura.
Ho un solo grande rimpianto ( e lui più di me) non aver vinto i Mondiali di Calcio perchè era IL capitano non solo nostro ma anche per antonomasia della Nazionale, cosa che Cannavaro non sarà mai.
GRAZIE PAOLO


----------



## CrisRs (18 Gennaio 2014)

manchi solo tu...


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Marzo 2014)

Stanno facendo ora uno speciale su Mediaset Premium. Per chi vuole e ha tempo...


----------



## Albijol (18 Marzo 2014)

Uppo solo una montagna di      Ieri, Oggi, Sempre


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Marzo 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Uppo solo una montagna di      Ieri, Oggi, Sempre



Il migliore, non ce n'è di Baresi di Rivera, questo è il Milan.


----------



## John Dunbar (19 Marzo 2014)

una delle più grandi leggende della storia del calcio, un'istituzione di questo sport in tutto il mondo.
Oltretutto ho sempre apprezzato la sua onestà intellettuale e la sua riservatezza. Mai leccaculo, mai sopra le righe.
Un vero gigante


----------



## 666psycho (19 Marzo 2014)

é stato uno dei più grandi del milan, avrebbe meritato anche il pallone d'oro..almeno tre volte...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Marzo 2014)

Alla faccia di chi parlava di un capitano sempre sulle sue, e mai incisivo con le parole. E' il primo uomo che ha avuto le palle di dire tutte le cose come stanno, senza peli sulla lingua! Bandiera dentro e fuori dal campo.


----------



## Gas (19 Marzo 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Alla faccia di chi parlava di un capitano sempre sulle sue, e mai incisivo con le parole. E' il primo uomo che ha avuto le palle di dire tutte le cose come stanno, senza peli sulla lingua! Bandiera dentro e fuori dal campo.



Veramente anche altri (pochi) dicono le cose come stanno, ad esempio Boban, ma viene tacciato anche qui sul forum di essere noioso, ripetitivo, monotematico e codardo (nel senso che non si mette in gioco per risolvere ciò di cui si lamenta).
Sul tema Maldini, io lo vorrei in società assolutamente, sono certo che non lo ameremmo particolarmente perché non è leccaculo neanche con i tifosi, è molto riservato e quando parla è di poche parole, ma so che mi farebbe tornare ad essere orgoglioso della mia società perché è un uomo dai valori forti e veri che credo riporterebbe in società.
Basta pagliacciate e bentornato STILE MILAN che il nostro capitano rappresentava in pieno.


----------



## 2515 (19 Marzo 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> é stato uno dei più grandi del milan, avrebbe meritato anche il pallone d'oro..almeno tre volte...



Senza quella dannata rimonta a Istanbul l'avrebbe vinto lui. Così come Baresi nel 94' avrebbe dovuto vincerlo se non fosse per quei maledetti rigori.


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Marzo 2014)

Paolo, non ti meriti tutto ciò.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2014)

Manchi, manchi tantissimo


----------



## numero 3 (7 Luglio 2014)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Provo ancora vergogna per la nostra curva di imbecilli..


Quoto
riquoto
straquoto


----------



## numero 3 (7 Luglio 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Mai come la figura fatta dalla società dopo quel fatto. Non aver fatto nulla per Paolo in quella occasione è stata la cosa più schifosa di questa società


galliani pagò i capi ultra per inscenare la protesta per suoi astii personali con PAOLOMALDINI i ragazzi curvaioli innetti e incapaci di intendere e volere seguirono la massa..il risultato fu vergognoso e scandaloso..allora mi in***zzai..adesso a pensarci rabbrividisco ancora
Anche io voglio un calcio senza ultras


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Luglio 2014)

Spero che torni a lavorare nel mondo del calcio, magari in nazionale. Con noi è impossibile se rimane Galliani.


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2014)

In questo momento avremmo estremo bisogno di punti di riferimento come lui nel nostro spogliatoio


----------



## MissRossonera (17 Luglio 2014)

Premesso che per motivi di età non ho visto giocare Baresi,però per me Paolo Maldini è il Milan,incarna perfettamente l'essenza di questo club.Un grande uomo fuori e dentro il campo,di una solidità unica sul terreno di gioco e mai fuori posto in altri contesti.Uno dei migliori di sempre in assoluto,per me il migliore.Credo che nessuno mi abbia mai emozionato con il pallone come quando vedevo lui.E a questa squadra oggi come oggi manca come il pane.
P.s.Poi è stato il mio primo amore platonico,ma dettagli!Ahahahah!


----------



## Hammer (18 Luglio 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> P.s.Poi è stato il mio primo amore platonico,ma dettagli!Ahahahah!



Altro che dettagli, io cambierei orientamento sessuale per lui


----------



## S T B (21 Agosto 2014)

se fossi in Maldini starei lontano anni luce da questo piccolo milan. Rischia di infangare il suo prestigio...


----------



## Blu71 (21 Agosto 2014)

S T B ha scritto:


> se fossi in Maldini starei lontano anni luce da questo piccolo milan. Rischia di infangare il suo prestigio...



...non credo che i piccoli uomini che gestiscono ora il Milan lo vogliano, farebbe loro troppa ombra...


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Premesso che per motivi di età non ho visto giocare Baresi,però per me Paolo Maldini è il Milan,incarna perfettamente l'essenza di questo club.Un grande uomo fuori e dentro il campo,di una solidità unica sul terreno di gioco e mai fuori posto in altri contesti.Uno dei migliori di sempre in assoluto,*per me il migliore*.Credo che nessuno mi abbia mai emozionato con il pallone come quando vedevo lui.E a questa squadra oggi come oggi manca come il pane.



Tranquilla, non è un tuo parere, è la realtà indiscutibile.


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tranquilla, non è un tuo parere, è la realtà indiscutibile.


----------



## Serginho (20 Gennaio 2015)

Oggi sono 30 anni dal suo esordio 20 gennaio 1985, 1-1 con l'Udinese. Ci manchi in società Paolino


----------



## Chrissonero (21 Gennaio 2015)

30 anni del esordio del difensore piu forte della storia del calcio

ci manca uno cosi forte e intelligente dentro questo disastro, ma prima dobbiamo cacciare quel delinquente di Galliani..


----------



## aleslash (21 Gennaio 2015)

Chissà, forse in qiesto 2015 ci rincontreremo Paolo...


----------



## Shevchenko (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mi manchi Paolino,ma immagino che pure tu ti starai marcendo il fegato vedendo questa squadra che non è di certo il vero Milan.


----------



## de sica (26 Gennaio 2015)

Anche suo padre ha detto cose sacrosante sulla società. Il Milan è abituato per tradizione e per storia a puntare sempre al Massimo. Non è possibile partire ogni anno con obiettivi 4° e 3° posto.. una roba immonda


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2015)

sono sicuro che Paolo non ne vuole sapere di vedere le partite di questo falsoMilan..


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Marzo dell'anno scorso....e siamo pure peggiorati.

Darei non so cosa per averlo ancora con noi. E' quello che desidero di più per il milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2015)

C'è chi ama il Milan e soffre vedendo sto schifo e c'è chi invece gira con un sorriso a 54 denti gialli e fa interviste deliranti..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Guardando questo Milan Maldini piange.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Guardando questo Milan Maldini piange.



E noi con lui.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani omnipotente.. lo aveva detto lui un anno fa


----------



## BianconeroVero (28 Gennaio 2015)

Per me il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi alla pari con pochi altri, persino sopra Nesta.. come avrei voluto vederlo nella mia squadra. Vi augurerei di averlo in società ma sono note a tutte le sue... divergenze con Galliani.


----------



## Renegade (6 Febbraio 2015)

BianconeroVero ha scritto:


> *Per me il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi alla pari con pochi altri*, persino sopra Nesta.. come avrei voluto vederlo nella mia squadra. Vi augurerei di averlo in società ma sono note a tutte le sue... divergenze con Galliani.



Mah, su questo se ne può discutere parecchio. So che faccio un grave affronto a [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] nel dire quanto sto per dire ma: non è affatto il migliore. E non l'ho mai apprezzato poi tanto come difensore. Detto ciò gli vanno riconosciute indubbie qualità, è sicuramente nella Top 5. Ma un Nesta, per dire, certe volte ha mostrato cose migliori di Paolo, tuttavia essendo quest'ultimo capitano ed essendo Sandro non un made in Milan, si tende a sopravvalutare il primo e a svalutare il secondo. Che poi sia stato un grandissimo capitano, seppur arrogante e permaloso, è innegabile! Ma credo che questo dato tecnico sia da annoverare al fatto che nasce come difensore laterale più che centrale. Ho visto fare a Sandro degli anticipi, dei contrasti e degli interventi ben più puliti e perfetti del buon Paolo. Però Nesta, al Milan, è stato un sottovalutato, proprio come Rui Costa.

Certe volte leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'' mi fa storcere un po' il naso. Lo sarebbe stato se non fossero esistiti Beckenbauer, Scirea e Baresi. Quest'ultimo, ad esempio, ha fatto cose sul campo e fuori mai viste prima, che Maldini non è mai riuscito a replicare. La partita a USA 94, in finale, spiega ciò che voglio dire. Franco è stato fenomenale. Sapeva essere pulito e duro nelle entrate al tempo stesso, anticipava tutti, faceva doppia fase difensiva e offensiva, era quasi un contropiedista e un regista arretrato, con grandissimi lanci e ottima costruzione. Senza contare che aveva anche discreta velocità e un tiro decente. Di sicuro non posso avere un parere così preciso visto che sono sui 24, ma se il buon vecchio [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] vuole smentirmi, può farlo. Anzi, mi piacerebbe proprio vedere cosa la pensa lui sulla mia tesi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, su questo se ne può discutere parecchio. So che faccio un grave affronto a [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] nel dire quanto sto per dire ma: non è affatto il migliore. E non l'ho mai apprezzato poi tanto come difensore. Detto ciò gli vanno riconosciute indubbie qualità, è sicuramente nella Top 5. Ma un Nesta, per dire, certe volte ha mostrato cose migliori di Paolo, tuttavia essendo quest'ultimo capitano ed essendo Sandro non un made in Milan, si tende a sopravvalutare il primo e a svalutare il secondo. Che poi sia stato un grandissimo capitano, seppur arrogante e permaloso, è innegabile! Ma credo che questo dato tecnico sia da annoverare al fatto che nasce come difensore laterale più che centrale. Ho visto fare a Sandro degli anticipi, dei contrasti e degli interventi ben più puliti e perfetti del buon Paolo. Però Nesta, al Milan, è stato un sottovalutato, proprio come Rui Costa.
> 
> Certe volte leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'' mi fa storcere un po' il naso. Lo sarebbe stato se non fossero esistiti Beckenbauer, Scirea e Baresi. Quest'ultimo, ad esempio, ha fatto cose sul campo e fuori mai viste prima, che Maldini non è mai riuscito a replicare. La partita a USA 94, in finale, spiega ciò che voglio dire. Franco è stato fenomenale. Sapeva essere pulito e duro nelle entrate al tempo stesso, anticipava tutti, faceva doppia fase difensiva e offensiva, era quasi un contropiedista e un regista arretrato, con grandissimi lanci e ottima costruzione. Senza contare che aveva anche discreta velocità e un tiro decente. *Di sicuro non posso avere un parere così preciso visto che sono sui 24, ma se il buon vecchio [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] vuole smentirmi, può farlo. Anzi, mi piacerebbe proprio vedere cosa la pensa lui sulla mia tesi*.



Ti stavo per insultare per aver paragonato Maldini a Nesta 
scherzi a parte non è un caso se molti anche al livello internazionali dicano che sia uno scandalo che gente come Baresi e Maldini non abbiano mai vinto un pallone d'oro.
Chiaro che stiamo parlando di eccellenze, ma Paolo e Franco erano di un altro pianeta, li si può confrontare nella fase difensiva ma l'apporto che erano in grado di dare nella fase di costrozione della manovra ha pochissimi paragoni nella storia del calcio, tutti riferiti ad altrettante leggende: Bek, Krol, Scirea, Facchetti.
I pregi di Nesta li conosciamo tutti, però aveva un difetto, non una grandissima persnalità, tant'è che nella Lazio il vero leader della difesa era Stam.

Sul piano della pura marcatura, fra i tre, quello che sbagliava meno in assoluto era sicuramente Maldini.
Baresi e Nesta, seppur ovviamente raramente, qualche licenza se la prendevano


----------



## Renegade (6 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ti stavo per insultare per aver paragonato Maldini a Nesta
> scherzi a parte non è un caso se molti anche al livello internazionali dicano che sia uno scandalo che gente come Baresi e Maldini non abbiano mai vinto un pallone d'oro.
> Chiaro che stiamo parlando di eccellenze, ma Paolo e Franco erano di un altro pianeta, li si può confrontare nella fase difensiva ma l'apporto che erano in grado di dare nella fase di costrozione della manovra ha pochissimi paragoni nella storia del calcio, tutti riferiti ad altrettante leggende: Bek, Krol, Scirea, Facchetti.
> I pregi di Nesta li conosciamo tutti, però aveva un difetto, non una grandissima persnalità, tant'è che nella Lazio il vero leader della difesa era Stam.
> ...



Secondo me sul piano della personalità fai lo stesso discorso fatto su Rui Costa. Il fatto che un calciatore sia un tipo silenzioso o poco espressivo a livello facciale per te è un indice di poca personalità o anonimato. Diversamente però dal confronto Pirlo, Rui Costa eccetera, su Nesta devo darti ragione. Credo avesse anche qualche complesso che lo portava ad essere mentalmente insicuro. Quanto al triplo paragone che hai fatto, Nesta è sicuramente un gradino inferiore, ma lo vedo come difensore puro migliore di Maldini per certi aspetti. Maldini nasce laterale, alla fin fine. Era però molto bravo a coprire le zone, si faceva valere anche a uomo e rientrava al tempo giusto. Se vogliamo metterla sul piano del purista, un Baresi nei suoi interventi era anche più duro, tanto da rasentare il mediano. Credo che il mio storcere il naso sia dedito alla pignoleria di giudizio che mi accompagna, perché ragiono con dei netti tranci e delle palesi differenziazioni. Ecco perché specifico la posizione centrale di Franco e Sandro. Maldini si è adattato per via del tempo alla corsia centrale. Ma nel compito di difensore puro lo vedo un passo indietro al suo predecessore. 

Certo, complessivamente Nesta non ci entra proprio in quest'élite proprio per la mancanza di una personalità spiccata. Ritengo però che sia quasi intoccabile il trittico Baresi, Scirea, Beckebauer. Ahimé non vedo come Maldini possa avvicinarsi ai tre. Poi mi parli di controazione, ma io ho visto Maldini spingere, fluidificare, ma creare molto di rado. Baresi aveva dei lanci mostruosi, che sembra quasi Pirlo nella società di oggi abbia inventato, ma certe cose si vedevano anni prima proprio con lui. Oltretutto, proprio come Nesta, faceva delle falcate centrali ed offensive che non si sono più viste con la modernizzazione del calcio. Il Nesta della Lazio avanzava moltissimo, ma mai come Franco, che si ritrovava quasi ad essere anche un attaccante piazzato in difesa. Vedo Baresi molto più completo di Maldini, sinceramente. Oltretutto Paolo non è mai riuscito ad offrire lo spettacolo che offrì il vecchio Capitano in finale contro il Brasile. Perché è lì l'emblema di Baresi, in quella partita. Non agì esclusivamente difensore, incarnava ogni ruolo, fu semplicemente mostruoso. E' alla luce di ciò che trovo quasi impensabile dire Maldini > Baresi. Ma ti ho chiamato in causa proprio perché solo tu puoi avere una parola ben più affidabile. Hai fatto un discorso molto sintetico, completo e logico come tuo solito. In succo, però, ti chiedo, quindi vedi Maldini complessivamente migliore di Baresi?


----------



## MissRossonera (6 Febbraio 2015)

Faccio finta di non aver letto certe frasi,senza nulla togliere assolutamente a Nesta né al grandissimo Baresi.Poi ovviamente tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi.


----------



## Shevchenko (6 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, su questo se ne può discutere parecchio. So che faccio un grave affronto a [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] nel dire quanto sto per dire ma: non è affatto il migliore. E non l'ho mai apprezzato poi tanto come difensore. Detto ciò gli vanno riconosciute indubbie qualità, è sicuramente nella Top 5. Ma un Nesta, per dire, certe volte ha mostrato cose migliori di Paolo, tuttavia essendo quest'ultimo capitano ed essendo Sandro non un made in Milan, si tende a sopravvalutare il primo e a svalutare il secondo. Che poi sia stato un grandissimo capitano, seppur arrogante e permaloso, è innegabile! Ma credo che questo dato tecnico sia da annoverare al fatto che nasce come difensore laterale più che centrale. Ho visto fare a Sandro degli anticipi, dei contrasti e degli interventi ben più puliti e perfetti del buon Paolo. Però Nesta, al Milan, è stato un sottovalutato, proprio come Rui Costa.
> 
> Certe volte leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'' mi fa storcere un po' il naso. Lo sarebbe stato se non fossero esistiti Beckenbauer, Scirea e Baresi. Quest'ultimo, ad esempio, ha fatto cose sul campo e fuori mai viste prima, che Maldini non è mai riuscito a replicare. La partita a USA 94, in finale, spiega ciò che voglio dire. Franco è stato fenomenale. Sapeva essere pulito e duro nelle entrate al tempo stesso, anticipava tutti, faceva doppia fase difensiva e offensiva, era quasi un contropiedista e un regista arretrato, con grandissimi lanci e ottima costruzione. Senza contare che aveva anche discreta velocità e un tiro decente. Di sicuro non posso avere un parere così preciso visto che sono sui 24, ma se il buon vecchio [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] vuole smentirmi, può farlo. Anzi, mi piacerebbe proprio vedere cosa la pensa lui sulla mia tesi.



Bene o male siamo sempre d'accordo io e te,ma questa volta no.Sinceramente credo che uno come Maldini valga almeno 10 Nesta.Su Baresi non posso esprimermi..Non l'ho vissuto in diretta,diciamo cosi!Però ho visto la famosa partita del mondiale e tante altre.Be era un mostro,non so se più forte o meno di Maldini!Sicuramente uno dei difensori più forti di sempre.

Ritornando a Maldini vs Nesta.La marcatura che aveva Maldini e il senso della posizione,non li aveva nessuno.Paolo per me era più forte,poi di anticipi paurosi ne faceva pure lui.Forse era meno pulito di Nesta,ma la pulizia non è mica tutto nel mondo dei difensori,anzi è il meno!Poi non stiamo parlando mica di un Chiellini!Era molto elegante e pulito pure Paolino.
Maldini poi era dotato anche di buonissima tecnica!Ho perso il conto delle volte che l'ho visto rubare un pallone e subito dopo fare un Dribbling per rimanere in possesso di palla senza dover per forza buttare il pallone.Era ambidestro,faceva assist,era più duttile!Sapeva giocare da terzino e da difensore centrale in maniera DIVINA.

Per me il paragone non sussiste.Nesta l'ho amato follemente,resta uno dei difensori più forti della storia,ma Maldini era tutt'altra roba.Il vero difetto di Nesta era la tenuta fisica.Era sempre rotto quel povero ragazzo.


----------



## gabuz (7 Febbraio 2015)

Per me partite da un errore di fondo, paragonate un terzino ad un centrale. Perché Maldini era un terzino fatto e finito, e null'altro.
Il fatto che oggi lo paragoniate in un ruolo non suo dove era adattato, ad uno dei centrali più forti della storia del calcio direi che la dice molto lunga sulla classe, il talento e l'intelligenza calcistica di Maldini.
Nesta è indubbiamente tra i top, Baresi e Maldini sono nell'olimpo.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Febbraio 2015)

Maldini è stato il laterale sinistro difensivo più forte di tutti i tempi. STOP. Non vendo perchè paragonarlo a Nesta, un centrale, ruolo ricoperto dal Numero 3 solo negli ultimi 6-7 anni di carriera. Paragoniamolo ad uno come Cabrini, Carlos, Carlos Alberto. Sta gente qui, perchè ripeto che era un terzino, non un centrale.


----------



## malos (7 Febbraio 2015)

Maldini --> Muntari


----------



## Renegade (8 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> *Faccio finta di non aver letto certe frasi*,senza nulla togliere assolutamente a Nesta né al grandissimo Baresi.Poi ovviamente tu puoi pensare quello che vuoi.



Addirittura. Offesa? Lesa maestà? 



gabuz ha scritto:


> Per me partite da un errore di fondo, paragonate un terzino ad un centrale. Perché Maldini era un terzino fatto e finito, e null'altro.
> Il fatto che oggi lo paragoniate in un ruolo non suo dove era adattato, ad uno dei centrali più forti della storia del calcio direi che la dice molto lunga sulla classe, il talento e l'intelligenza calcistica di Maldini.
> Nesta è indubbiamente tra i top, Baresi e Maldini sono nell'olimpo.





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Maldini è stato il laterale sinistro difensivo più forte di tutti i tempi. STOP. Non vendo perchè paragonarlo a Nesta, un centrale, ruolo ricoperto dal Numero 3 solo negli ultimi 6-7 anni di carriera. Paragoniamolo ad uno come Cabrini, Carlos, Carlos Alberto. Sta gente qui, perchè ripeto che era un terzino, non un centrale.



Ragazzi, ma è quello che ho specificato nel mio post precedente:



Renegade ha scritto:


> Credo che il mio storcere il naso sia dedito alla pignoleria di giudizio che mi accompagna, perché ragiono con dei netti tranci e delle palesi differenziazioni. *Ecco perché specifico la posizione centrale di Franco e Sandro. Maldini si è adattato per via del tempo alla corsia centrale. Ma nel compito di difensore puro lo vedo un passo indietro al suo predecessore*.



Come terzino sinistro è senza dubbio il migliore della storia. Carlos, Cabrini e Carlos Alberto non gli si avvicinano. Perché lì il concetto di terzino viene snaturato e si diventa quasi ala, percorrendo tutta la fascia. Quindi vivendo solo di fase offensiva. Paolo invece era il classico terzino che faceva parte del reparto arretrato ma che sapeva anche spingere. Un terzino completo, dedicato maggiormente alla fase difensiva, dove eccelleva. Tutt'oggi questo tipo di calciatore ha la mia preferenza dinanzi ai vari Cafù, Maicon. Vi dirò, quelli non riesco neanche a reputarli terzini, proprio perché soggiornano sulla propria fase offensiva. Come difensore centrale, comunque, ritengo Maldini un passo indietro rispetto a Baresi e mezzo rispetto a Nesta.


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Addirittura. Offesa? Lesa maestà?


Credo ci siano gli estremi per l'attentato alla Costituzione,perchè di sicuro che Paolo è il migliore ci sarà scritto lì. 
Comunque io lo valuto ovviamente come terzino perchè è il suo ruolo naturale,e lì non ci sono storie.


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Febbraio 2015)

da piu o meno 30 anni ho visto i migliori difensori nel calcio e ripeto: per me Paolo Maldini e il piu completo, quindi il migliore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Febbraio 2015)

malos ha scritto:


> Maldini --> Muntari



Se a quei tempi qualcuno mi avesse predetto il futuro sulla fascia da capitano e mi avesse detto una cosa del genere, gli sarei scoppiato a ridere in faccia.


----------



## John Dunbar (10 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, su questo se ne può discutere parecchio. So che faccio un grave affronto a [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] nel dire quanto sto per dire ma: non è affatto il migliore. E non l'ho mai apprezzato poi tanto come difensore. Detto ciò gli vanno riconosciute indubbie qualità, è sicuramente nella Top 5. Ma un Nesta, per dire, certe volte ha mostrato cose migliori di Paolo, tuttavia essendo quest'ultimo capitano ed essendo Sandro non un made in Milan, si tende a sopravvalutare il primo e a svalutare il secondo. Che poi sia stato un grandissimo capitano, seppur arrogante e permaloso, è innegabile! Ma credo che questo dato tecnico sia da annoverare al fatto che nasce come difensore laterale più che centrale. Ho visto fare a Sandro degli anticipi, dei contrasti e degli interventi ben più puliti e perfetti del buon Paolo. Però Nesta, al Milan, è stato un sottovalutato, proprio come Rui Costa.
> 
> Certe volte leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'' mi fa storcere un po' il naso. Lo sarebbe stato se non fossero esistiti Beckenbauer, Scirea e Baresi. Quest'ultimo, ad esempio, ha fatto cose sul campo e fuori mai viste prima, che Maldini non è mai riuscito a replicare. La partita a USA 94, in finale, spiega ciò che voglio dire. Franco è stato fenomenale. Sapeva essere pulito e duro nelle entrate al tempo stesso, anticipava tutti, faceva doppia fase difensiva e offensiva, era quasi un contropiedista e un regista arretrato, con grandissimi lanci e ottima costruzione. Senza contare che aveva anche discreta velocità e un tiro decente. Di sicuro non posso avere un parere così preciso visto che sono sui 24, ma se il buon vecchio [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] vuole smentirmi, può farlo. Anzi, mi piacerebbe proprio vedere cosa la pensa lui sulla mia tesi.



sono d'accordo.

Maldini è stato un grandissimo difensore, uno degli ultimi interpreti del terzino vecchio stampo, quando il terzino era ancora, soprattutto, anzitutto un difensore, se poi sapeva anche spingere e attaccare era grande, ma anzitutto si doveva saper difendere, mentre oggi van più di moda i terzini "alla sudamericana", che di base non san fare nè l'una nè l'altra cosa ma in teoria sono cmq più offensivi che difensivi
Spostandosi centrale nella seconda parte di carriera ha potuto giocare più a lungo, e si è rivelato un giocatore assolutamente completo, però il meglio per me lo ha cmq dato negli anni d'oro in cui giocava sulla fascia. Il miglior Maldini è stato quello.

Detto questo, e dato a Maldini il rispetto che merita, per me come difensore centrale Sandro Nesta era un giocatore superiore, un fenomeno, un fuoriclasse assoluto di tutti i tempi.
E non me ne vogliate, ma per me il miglior Nesta si è visto alla Lazio, dove, e smentisco l'utente che diceva che Nesta peccava di personalità, per anni ha tenuto e retto da solo una difesa composta da Mihajlovic, pancaro e favalli, facendo la differenza e risultando un leader totale, del reparto e non solo.

Il Nesta del Milan ha fatto ovviamente grandi cose, ha vinto tutto, fortissimo, però, minato da tanti infortuni, lo metto mezzo gradino sotto quel fenomeno che brillava nella Lazio d'oro di quegli anni. Almeno, mia opinione.

Baresi è stato un altro grandissimo, ma lui appartiene proprio a un calcio che non c'è più, faceva un ruolo che col tempo si è estinto, lo reputo appunto una leggenda di un tipo di calcio superato.


----------



## Gas (10 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mah, su questo se ne può discutere parecchio. So che faccio un grave affronto a [MENTION=1464]MissRossonera[/MENTION] nel dire quanto sto per dire ma: non è affatto il migliore. E non l'ho mai apprezzato poi tanto come difensore. Detto ciò gli vanno riconosciute indubbie qualità, è sicuramente nella Top 5. Ma un Nesta, per dire, certe volte ha mostrato cose migliori di Paolo, tuttavia essendo quest'ultimo capitano ed essendo Sandro non un made in Milan, si tende a sopravvalutare il primo e a svalutare il secondo. Che poi sia stato un grandissimo capitano, seppur arrogante e permaloso, è innegabile! Ma credo che questo dato tecnico sia da annoverare al fatto che nasce come difensore laterale più che centrale. Ho visto fare a Sandro degli anticipi, dei contrasti e degli interventi ben più puliti e perfetti del buon Paolo. Però Nesta, al Milan, è stato un sottovalutato, proprio come Rui Costa.
> 
> Certe volte leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'' mi fa storcere un po' il naso. Lo sarebbe stato se non fossero esistiti Beckenbauer, Scirea e Baresi. Quest'ultimo, ad esempio, ha fatto cose sul campo e fuori mai viste prima, che Maldini non è mai riuscito a replicare. La partita a USA 94, in finale, spiega ciò che voglio dire. Franco è stato fenomenale. Sapeva essere pulito e duro nelle entrate al tempo stesso, anticipava tutti, faceva doppia fase difensiva e offensiva, era quasi un contropiedista e un regista arretrato, con grandissimi lanci e ottima costruzione. Senza contare che aveva anche discreta velocità e un tiro decente. Di sicuro non posso avere un parere così preciso visto che sono sui 24, ma se il buon vecchio [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] vuole smentirmi, può farlo. Anzi, mi piacerebbe proprio vedere cosa la pensa lui sulla mia tesi.



PERFETTO.
Concordo con ogni parola.
Anche l'esempio che hai fatto della partita di Baresi è lo stesso che ho usato con un mio amico per spiegare perchè secondo me Maldini non è stato il difensore più forte del Milan, Baresi come hai raccontato tu ha fatto alcune partite mostruose, non per nulla su YouTube il video l'hanno anche chiamato Baresi vs Brazil (e ha quasi vinto Baresi...)
Paolo ha dalla sua una carriera leggendaria con una grande costanza di rendimento ma rispetto a Baresi...


----------



## Renegade (10 Febbraio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> *Credo ci siano gli estremi per l'attentato alla Costituzione,perchè di sicuro che Paolo è il migliore ci sarà scritto lì. *
> Comunque io lo valuto ovviamente come terzino perchè è il suo ruolo naturale,e lì non ci sono storie.



Noto una serietà surreale da parte sua, Miss. Ah, ecco perché qualche tempo fa si parlava di riscrivere la Costituzione Italiana!
Beh, mai detto che non sia il miglior terzino. Ho semplicemente detto che come difensori puri Baresi, Beckenbauer, Scirea e Nesta gli erano superiori. 



John Dunbar ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> Maldini è stato un grandissimo difensore, uno degli ultimi interpreti del terzino vecchio stampo, quando il terzino era ancora, soprattutto, anzitutto un difensore, se poi sapeva anche spingere e attaccare era grande, ma anzitutto si doveva saper difendere, mentre oggi van più di moda i terzini "alla sudamericana", che di base non san fare nè l'una nè l'altra cosa ma in teoria sono cmq più offensivi che difensivi
> Spostandosi centrale nella seconda parte di carriera ha potuto giocare più a lungo, e si è rivelato un giocatore assolutamente completo, però il meglio per me lo ha cmq dato negli anni d'oro in cui giocava sulla fascia. Il miglior Maldini è stato quello.
> ...



Parere preciso e che condivido. Ho citato il Nesta della Lazio poiché solo lì ha mostrato grandi doti anche a livello offensivo, di regia, costruzione e contropiede. Difatti solo il Nesta Laziale partiva da dietro in grandi falcate a buona velocità come faceva anche lo stesso Baresi, ovviamente con le dovute proporzioni. In rossonero è stato un centrale meno dinamico e più dedito al suo ruolo specifico, dove eccelleva come pochi. Non avesse avuto quei guai fisici, sarebbe stato nell'olimpo insieme ai tre mostri sacri citati prima. In rossonero l'ho trovato comunque un difensore centrale superiore a Maldini in quella posizione.



Gas ha scritto:


> PERFETTO.
> Concordo con ogni parola.
> Anche l'esempio che hai fatto della partita di Baresi è lo stesso che ho usato con un mio amico per spiegare perchè secondo me Maldini non è stato il difensore più forte del Milan, Baresi come hai raccontato tu ha fatto alcune partite mostruose, non per nulla su YouTube il video l'hanno anche chiamato Baresi vs Brazil (e ha quasi vinto Baresi...)
> Paolo ha dalla sua una carriera leggendaria con una grande costanza di rendimento ma rispetto a Baresi...



Infatti è lo stesso discorso che faccio io basandomi su dati come quello. Per questo trovo assurdo leggere ''Maldini miglior difensore di sempre'', quando è esistito Baresi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Sto leggendo delle bestemmie inaudite..Maldini è nella TOP 11 di tutti i tempi..nel suo ruolo non esiste nessuno che si possa paragonare a lui per carriera e per rendimento..
Che senso ha valutare il Maldini centrale quando è chiaro che il suo top l'ha dato sulla fascia sinistra?..Parliamo di Maldini che nel 2008 a 40 anni ha giocato due gare sontuose in Champions annichilendo i giocatori dell'arsenal che potevano essere suoi figli..
Mai visto un giocatore più longevo..impressionante


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2015)

assurdo sarebbe leggere "Giorgio Chiellini miglior difensore di sempre.."

credo siamo parlando di un certo Paolo Maldini.. non di Luigi Sala


----------



## Shevchenko (11 Febbraio 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> assurdo sarebbe leggere "Giorgio Chiellini miglior difensore di sempre.."
> 
> credo siamo parlando di un certo Paolo Maldini.. non di Luigi Sala



Appunto.Mo non facciamo passare Maldini come uno qualunque.Stiamo parlando di una persona che ha fatto *25 stagioni in serie A* ad altissimi livelli.Un personaggio che mi pare abbia fatto 647 presene in Serie A e non nella Serie A mediocre di ora,ma nella Serie A piena zeppa di campioni.Non so se sia stato più o meno forte di Baresi,ma di Nesta per me lo è stato di sicuro.Me lo ricordo bene Maldini e pure Nesta.Non c'era differenza tra il vederlo giocare centrale e terzino,è per questo motivo che lo si può benissimo paragonare pure a un centrale.Perchè Maldini era l'unico giocare che faceva entrambi gli ruoli senza che si notasse alcuna differenza.

Per me è stato il miglior difensore della storia per una serie di fattori quali: Longevità della carriera,duttilità,talento e classe.Tutti avevano paura di Maldini TUTTI.
Ibra dichiarò che il difensore più duro da saltare era Maldini,non Nesta.Stessa cosa dicasi di Ronaldo il fenomeno e un'altra infinita serie di calciatori.Questa cosa dovrebbe far riflettere.Se persino dei campioni come Ibra e Ronaldo dicono una cosa del genere,ci sarà un motivo.Detto questo,non voglio di certo sottovalutare Nesta,che ho amato alla follia,ma per quanto io ami Nesta,Paolo Maldini era tutt'altra cosa.Tutt'altro livello.


----------



## Chrissonero (11 Febbraio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Per me è stato il miglior difensore della storia per una serie di fattori quali: Longevità della carriera,duttilità,talento e classe.



manca un fattore, forse il piu importante nella carriera di Paolo: continuita di rendimento... 24 stagione da fuoriclasse assoluto al piu alto livello, mai nessuno come lui


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Febbraio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo.
> 
> Maldini è stato un grandissimo difensore, uno degli ultimi interpreti del terzino vecchio stampo, quando il terzino era ancora, soprattutto, anzitutto un difensore, se poi sapeva anche spingere e attaccare era grande, ma anzitutto si doveva saper difendere, mentre oggi van più di moda i terzini "alla sudamericana", che di base non san fare nè l'una nè l'altra cosa ma in teoria sono cmq più offensivi che difensivi
> Spostandosi centrale nella seconda parte di carriera ha potuto giocare più a lungo, e si è rivelato un giocatore assolutamente completo, però il meglio per me lo ha cmq dato negli anni d'oro in cui giocava sulla fascia. Il miglior Maldini è stato quello.
> ...



Scusa ma hai scritto delle inesattezze impressionanti, che potrebbero ingannare gli utenti giovani del forum, tra i quali sospetto che tu appartieni:

Non esiste nessun terzino vecchio stampo solo difensivo, i terzini sinistri al tempo si chiamavano fluidificanti, erano ali aggiunte, a volte addirittura goleador, i più celebri: Maldera, Cabrini, Facchetti di cui Paolo è stato l'erede.

Maldini con Liedholm spesso giocava difensore centrale, a fianco di Baresi, con Filippo Galli terzino sinistro.
poi ovviamente per l'esplosione di Galli e Costacurta, ambedue forti centrali, si è deciso di spostarlo definitivamente come terzino, ma il ruolo di centrale è sempre stato nelle sue corde, il Milan negli anni, sopratutto con Capello, aveva spesso programmato di rispostarlo, in modo di avere due giocatori centrali mostruosi nel costruire l'azione, per Baresi era sorto il problema che addirittura gli avversari a volte gli mettevano un marcatore contro. Il rendimento altissimo di un giocatore molto sottovalutato, Costacurta, non l'ha mai permesso.

Definire Baresi difensore vecchio stampo è un delirio, il suo stile di gioco era modernissimo,Thiago Silva senza raggiungere i suoi livelli, è un suo sosia.

Nesta nella Lazio ha giocato affiancato a Sinisa e Stam, è inutile dire chi è che comandava la difesa,e del perchè gli si affiancavano giocatori di quella personalità.

In sintesi che sia chiaro una volte per tutte: Baresi e Maldini fuoriclasse inarrivabili, i Maradona o i Pelè dei difensori, oggi sarebbero ancora tra gli interpreti più moderni dei loro ruoli.

Nesta grandissimo difensore, se la gioca con gli altri difensori centrali più forti di tutti i tempi, (ai tempi tutti avrebbero detto che Thuram era più forte), ma non paragonabile ai due milanisti, altra categoria


----------



## John Dunbar (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma hai scritto delle inesattezze impressionanti, che potrebbero ingannare gli utenti giovani del forum, tra i quali sospetto che tu appartieni:
> 
> *Non esiste nessun terzino vecchio stampo solo difensivo, i terzini sinistri al tempo si chiamavano fluidificanti, erano ali aggiunte, a volte addirittura goleador, i più celebri: Maldera, Cabrini, Facchetti di cui Paolo è stato l'erede.*
> 
> ...



quelli che hai citato erano eccezioni, una volta il terzino era anzitutto, prima di tutto, un difensore, ed era mediamente molto, molto, e sottolineo molto diverso dal terzino medio di oggi, che non necessariamente sa difendere, non necessariamente è propriamente un difensore vero.
Facchetti poi...Facchetti rivoluzionò il ruolo, interpretandolo in un modo che non era per niente usuale ai tempi.

Confermo il mio parere su Maldini, che era anzitutto un difensore, ma eccelleva perchè oltre ad essere granitico e completo in fase difensiva sapeva spingere e farsi tutta la fascia come pochi altri erano in grado di fare.
Ma era, comunque, un difensore vero prima di tutto.
Che abbia giocato anche da centrale a quei tempi non vedo cosa sposti nelle economie del discorso, nei primi dieci anni abbondanti di carriera Maldini è stato un terzino sinistro, e per me, e questa te la concedo è una mia opinione condivisibile o meno, il meglio della carriera lo ha fatto in quella posizione.

Baresi era quello che una volta si definiva 'libero', ha certamente giocato anche da centrale classico, ma è stato un re assoluto in un tipo di calcio che è completamente diverso da quello di oggi, per ritmi, fisicità, intensità.
Negli ultimi 20 anni il calcio si è completamente trasformato.
Per dire, Van Basten all'epoca era, tra le altre cose, un gigante, un colosso difficile da marcare anche per via della stazza imponente, che unita alla grazia e alla tecnica ne facevano un fuoriclasse assoluto. Nel calcio di oggi, fisicamente parlando sarebbe un giocatore normale.
Thiago Silva non ha la classe di Baresi, ma atleticamente parlando non ci sarebbe confronto.
Come non può esserci confronto tra le due epoche calcistiche.

E non vale solo per Baresi ma anche per altri grandi maestri di quei tempi o antecedenti, leggendari, ma figli delle rispettive epoche


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> quelli che hai citato erano eccezioni, una volta il terzino era anzitutto, prima di tutto, un difensore, ed era mediamente molto, molto, e sottolineo molto diverso dal terzino medio di oggi, che non necessariamente sa difendere, non necessariamente è propriamente un difensore vero.
> Facchetti poi...Facchetti rivoluzionò il ruolo, interpretandolo in un modo che non era per niente usuale ai tempi.
> 
> Confermo il mio parere su Maldini, che era anzitutto un difensore, ma eccelleva perchè oltre ad essere granitico e completo in fase difensiva sapeva spingere e farsi tutta la fascia come pochi altri erano in grado di fare.
> ...



  
che sfilza di fesserie...
Van Basten oggi sarebbe un giocatore normale...
spero tu stia trollando


----------



## 666psycho (12 Febbraio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> Per dire, Van Basten all'epoca era, tra le altre cose, un gigante, un colosso difficile da marcare anche per via della stazza imponente, che unita alla grazia e alla tecnica ne facevano un fuoriclasse assoluto. Nel calcio di oggi, fisicamente parlando sarebbe un giocatore normale.




meriteresti il ban a vita..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> che sfilza di fesserie...
> Van Basten oggi sarebbe un giocatore normale...
> spero tu stia trollando



Ha scritto *fisicamente parlando*..lo stesso dicasi di Gullit, al tempo erano giganti oggi un giocatore di 1,88 è nella norma così come centrali da 1,90 alla nesta o stam..mentre al tempo i centrali erano giocatori più sullo stampo di Baresi, Sammer, Wierchowood..
Chiaro che Van Basten e Gullit erano un concentrato di potenza e tecnica ma il discorso era diverso e lo condivido..
Lo stesso sarà fra 25-30 anni parlando di Messi e CR7..rimarranno mostri sacri ma ci saranno molti giocatori che andranno alla loro velocità e nel complesso il calcio avrà ritmi maggiori..anche se chiaramente un limite dovrà pur esserci..


----------



## Renegade (12 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto leggendo delle bestemmie inaudite..Maldini è nella TOP 11 di tutti i tempi..nel suo ruolo non esiste nessuno che si possa paragonare a lui per carriera e per rendimento..
> *Che senso ha valutare il Maldini centrale* quando è chiaro che il suo top l'ha dato sulla fascia sinistra?..Parliamo di Maldini che nel 2008 a 40 anni ha giocato due gare sontuose in Champions annichilendo i giocatori dell'arsenal che potevano essere suoi figli..
> Mai visto un giocatore più longevo..impressionante



Lo faccio alla luce di chi dice ''Maldini miglior difensore di tutti i tempi''. Terzino più forte mai esistito ci sta. Difensore no. Grande in tutti i parametri che avete esposto, ma mai quanto lo sono stati Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer. Lo stesso Nesta, ripeto, come difensore CENTRALE, era un filino migliore. 




tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Scusa ma hai scritto delle inesattezze impressionanti, che potrebbero ingannare gli utenti giovani del forum, tra i quali sospetto che tu appartieni:
> 
> Non esiste nessun terzino vecchio stampo solo difensivo, i terzini sinistri al tempo si chiamavano fluidificanti, erano ali aggiunte, a volte addirittura goleador, i più celebri: Maldera, Cabrini, Facchetti di cui Paolo è stato l'erede.
> 
> ...



A parte su Nesta ci troviamo d'accordo. Oltretutto i tuoi post old school sono manna dal cielo. Fortuna che ti abbiamo qui e non su altri lidi. Mi ripeto dicendo che chi non ha vissuto quelle epoche non può saperne quanto chi, invece, le ha vissute, al di là delle sfumature di pensiero. Non mi hai ancora però risposto al quesito che ti ho posto poc'anzi: valutandoli nella posizione di CENTRALE DIFENSIVO, vedi Maldini migliore di Baresi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo faccio alla luce di chi dice ''Maldini miglior difensore di tutti i tempi''. Terzino più forte mai esistito ci sta. Difensore no. Grande in tutti i parametri che avete esposto, ma mai quanto lo sono stati Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer. Lo stesso Nesta, ripeto, come difensore CENTRALE, era un filino migliore.



Il punto è che il terzino è un ruolo che rientra tra i difensori, una sottocategoria ma nel complesso rimane un difensore e quindi dire che Maldini è stato il più grande difensore di tutti i tempi non è una bestemmia, ha giganteggiato per 25 anni facendo il titolare inamovibile in una delle squadre più forti della storia del calcio. Certo come centrale non era Baresi, ma nel complesso, proprio considerando che oltre ad essere il miglior terzino di sempre si è pure distinto come uno dei migliori centrali della storia (perché quelli che citi tu sono una elite di 5-6 giocatori..Maldini al top da centrale dava le piste a gente come Stam o Rio Ferdinand) direi che definirlo il più grande difensore della storia non è eresia..
Per me Maldini rientra nel novero dei giocatori come Pelé, Maradona..è il gota, un monumento dello sport.
Baresi è per molti milanisti più grande perché per noi è IL CAPITANO..ma a livello internazionale difficilmente troverai qualcuno che ti dirà che era meglio di Maldini


----------



## John Dunbar (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> che sfilza di fesserie...
> Van Basten oggi sarebbe un giocatore normale...
> spero tu stia trollando



L'utente Milanforever26 ha letto ciò che ho scritto senza voler fare il fenomeno o il fazioso e ha già precisato al posto mio. D'altra parte bastava leggere.

Non ho altro da aggiungere, i discorsi manipolati pur di avvalorare una tesi, in questo caso un'opinione, mi mettono noia.
Amen.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo faccio alla luce di chi dice ''Maldini miglior difensore di tutti i tempi''. Terzino più forte mai esistito ci sta. Difensore no. Grande in tutti i parametri che avete esposto, ma mai quanto lo sono stati Baresi, Scirea e Beckenbauer. Lo stesso Nesta, ripeto, come difensore CENTRALE, era un filino migliore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A livello assoluto non saprei, siamo all'eccellenza assoluta come con Nesta, un errore prima o poi capita a tutti, 
Maldini nel complesso della carriera è stato il più continuo,
Baresi e Scirea, per fare un esempio di un altro fuoriclasse, da giovincelli erano accusati di concedersi qualche disattenzione, poi con la maturità divennero implacabili.

Il paragone tra i già citati Baresi, Maldini, Scirea, Beck, Krol, Passarella (se vogliamo anche Thiago Silva) e gli altri difensori non può essere fatto. questi erano centrocampisti aggiunti, veri registi, il loro apporto difensivo, seppur elevatissimo, passa in secondo piano, 
per chiarirci, il Milan ha definitivamente abdicato al ruolo di grande squadra quando ha deciso di cedere Thiago, non avrebbe mai dovuto farlo per nessuna cifra, perchè in tutto il mondo non troverai mai nessuno con le sue caratteristiche, nella storia del calcio ad alto livello ce ne saranno stati meno di 10, è un elemento con queste caratteristiche tatticamente ti trasforma completamente la squadra.
Le cessioni di Sheva, Ibra e Kaka, tecnicamente sono state disastrose, però tatticamente, anche con elementi di minor qualità, in qualche modo riesci a sostituirli. 
Nesta difensivamente era eccezionale, con buon piede e quindi anche discreto ad appoggiare l'azione, lo si può paragonare con tutti gli altri difensori puri, in questo caso subentrano anche considerazioni di simpatia personale, io faccio due nomi perchè ne sono affezionato: Costacurta, che non aveva le doti di Nesta, ma forse per questo ho ammirato la sua continuità di prestazioni ad alto livello e Filippo Galli che purtroppo ha avuto la carriera falcidiata dagli infortuni, ma che era un top, molto pulito, assai simile a Nesta


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> L'utente Milanforever26 ha letto ciò che ho scritto senza voler fare il fenomeno o il fazioso e ha già precisato al posto mio. D'altra parte bastava leggere.
> 
> Non ho altro da aggiungere, i discorsi manipolati pur di avvalorare una tesi, in questo caso un'opinione, mi mettono noia.
> Amen.



RIspondo a tè e all'utente [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION].

Ammetto che il tuo post l'ho considerato una trollata, se sei serio cerco di risponderti,

Parti da una base di verità, vi sono alcuni giocatori, grandi nel passato, ma che nel calcio attuale non avrebbero mai potuto avere una carriera ad alti livelli, l'esempio più eclatante è Gianni Rivera, che atleticamente valeva un ragioniere odierno con vita sedentaria 10 ore al giorno al computer , lui probabilmente non giocherebbe nemmeno nei professionisti.

Temo che lo stesso vali per un Roberto Baggio, che infatti già allora nelle, grandi squadre, non ha mai realmente sfondato non potendo per ragioni atletiche mantenere continuità di rendimento.

Facendo un altro paragone un giocatore come Buriani ai tempi era unico perchè correva per tre, oggi tutti i giocatori sono giustamente più preparati atleticamente e questa sua caratteristica non emergerebbe particolarmente.

Van Baste e Gullit sono tutto un'altro discorso, a prescindere che hanno comunque giocato in un calcio moderno, non sono mica del dopoguerra, oggi si avvarrebbero anche loro delle nuove metodologie di allenamento e la loro supremazia fisica emergerebbe ancora, senza contare che era abbinata anche ad altre doti calcistiche che li rendeva immarcabili: tecnica, progressione, genio calcistico,

Ovviamente lo stesso varrà in futuro per gente come Messi e Ronaldo, questi resteranno fuoriclasse in ogni epoca, ovviamente considerato che nel futuro anche loro si agevolerebbero delle nuove metodologie di allenamento


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> RIspondo a tè e all'utente [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION].
> 
> Ammetto che il tuo post l'ho considerato una trollata, se sei serio cerco di risponderti,
> 
> ...



Il tuo post non lo discuto perché sono d'accordo in linea di massima (escluso su Baggio che nel 2002 andava portato ai Mondiali e parliamo del 2002..era nonostante l'età e gli acciacchi ancora un signor giocatore)
Il punto della mia precisazione era perché si contestava all'utente di aver definito Van Basten un giocatore che oggi non sarebbe decisivo mentre aveva semplicemente riportato un dato evidente: al tempo per dominare *fisicamente* dovevi essere un Van Basten o un Gullit, oggi devi essere un Ibrahimovic (10cm più alto e con 10kg di muscoli in più)..
Oggi Van Basten sarebbe, allenato coi metodi moderni, probabilmente ancora più forte e sarebbe l'attaccante nr al mondo per distacco ma non potrebbe avvalersi del suo fisico per essere dominante nei confronti dei difensori più alti di lui..


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Nesta difensivamente era eccezionale, con buon piede e quindi anche discreto ad appoggiare l'azione, lo si può paragonare con tutti gli altri difensori puri, in questo caso subentrano anche considerazioni di simpatia personale, io faccio due nomi perchè ne sono affezionato: Costacurta, che non aveva le doti di Nesta, ma forse per questo ho ammirato la sua continuità di prestazioni ad alto livello e Filippo Galli che purtroppo ha avuto la carriera falcidiata dagli infortuni, ma che era un top, molto pulito, assai simile a Nesta



Scusa ma qui devo però dissentire in modo fragoroso, perdonami..ma Nesta era di un'altra categoria e sta coi migliori di sempre nel ruolo di centrale..forse te lo ricordi poco, forse te lo ricordi un po' rotto e meno efficace ma Nesta al 100% era superiore a Thiago Silva, ma proprio nell'insieme: più veloce, più attento, più forte fisicamente e nel gioco aereo.
Al suo top Nesta aveva una caratteristica unica direi, da solo riusciva a reggere l'intera difesa, lo ricordo in più occasioni sventare azioni 2 contro 1 o addirittura 3 contro 1 grazie ad un senso della posizione incredibile e a una velocita considerevole per un centrale di 1,90...
Poi come usciva palla al piede dalla difesa..che classe..
Thiago è oggi il nr 1 ma Nesta vecchio e rotto non sfigurava al suo fianco anzi, forse quanto a distrazioni era più attento lui..
Nel calcio passato Nesta sarebbe stato un libero elegante ed efficace..Costacurta e Galli li puoi paragonare a Cannavaro, rognosi, duri da superare, bravi a spazzare via...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Febbraio 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma qui devo però dissentire in modo fragoroso, perdonami..ma Nesta era di un'altra categoria e sta coi migliori di sempre nel ruolo di centrale..forse te lo ricordi poco, forse te lo ricordi un po' rotto e meno efficace ma Nesta al 100% era superiore a Thiago Silva, ma proprio nell'insieme: più veloce, più attento, più forte fisicamente e nel gioco aereo.
> Al suo top Nesta aveva una caratteristica unica direi, da solo riusciva a reggere l'intera difesa, lo ricordo in più occasioni sventare azioni 2 contro 1 o addirittura 3 contro 1 grazie ad un senso della posizione incredibile e a una velocita considerevole per un centrale di 1,90...
> Poi come usciva palla al piede dalla difesa..che classe..
> Thiago è oggi il nr 1 ma Nesta vecchio e rotto non sfigurava al suo fianco anzi, forse quanto a distrazioni era più attento lui..
> Nel calcio passato Nesta sarebbe stato un libero elegante ed efficace..Costacurta e* Galli li puoi paragonare a Cannavaro, rognosi, duri da superare, bravi a spazzare via...*



Galli era soprannominato "lo stopper dai guanti di velluto" per la pulizia e l'eleganza dei suoi interventi,
non centrava nulla coi "rognosi"
Hai 26 anni? mi pare che hai discrete conoscenze calcistiche, ma mi sembra che i giocatori di cui stiamo parlando non li hai visti giocare nel pieno della loro carriera,

Se vogliamo parlare di Nesta ti racconto alcuni aneddoti:
In ander 21 venica schierato terzino sinistro, non vorrei sbagliarmi vado a memoria, credo che l'allenatore fosse Maldini,
questo perchè venivano considerati più pronti nel ruolo di centrale Cannavaro e qualcun'altro che non ricordo
ricordo interviste dell'allenatore dell'under che riconosceva già allora a Nesta di essere potenzialmente il più forte, ma per l'appunto lo rimproverava di non mettere tutto in campo (devo riconoscere che gli stessi rimproveri venivano fatti anche a Scirea e Baresi in età giovanile, evidentemente nel ruolo occorre anche maturare, a Baresi in un mondiale fù adirittura preferito un tale Righetti della roma che poi svolse la maggior parte della carriera in serie inferiori)

questo te lo ricorderai in nazionale giocò a lungo in una difesa a tre, assieme a Cannavaro e Maldini, in cui il leader indiscusso era ovviamente Paolo


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Galli era soprannominato "lo stopper dai guanti di velluto" per la pulizia e l'eleganza dei suoi interventi,
> non centrava nulla coi "rognosi"
> Hai 26 anni? mi pare che hai discrete conoscenze calcistiche, ma mi sembra che i giocatori di cui stiamo parlando non li hai visti giocare nel pieno della loro carriera,
> 
> ...



Magari avessi solo 26 anni 

Scherzi a parte, su Galli il mio ricordo forse è un po' distorto l'ho visto solo l'ultimo periodo con noi e poi non ho più seguito la sua carriera da altre parti, sinceramente non me lo ricordo un difensore così elegante...mentre Billy me lo ricordo bene e sinceramente non l'ho mai considerato uno dei più grandi, buon giocatore si, ma sempre "aiutato" dall'aver giocato a fianco di campioni mostruosi, non era il difensore che ti regge la difesa da solo..
Ad ogni modo non vedo perché sminuire nesta andando a fare considerazioni su quando era un ragazzino di 20 anni (ricordiamoci che a 22 anni ai mondiali prima di sfasciarsi era considerato già uno dei nr 1 al mondo) di natura caratteriale, poi veniva schierato terzino più che altro perché così si potevano schierare sia lui che cannavaro..e ti ricordo che anche Thuram appena giunse alla Juve fu dirottato sulla fascia perché in mezzo aveva fatto degli errori (gli preferivano nel ruolo Ferrara....)..
Nella piena maturità nonostante alcuni problemi fisici Nesta ha raggiunto un livello impressionante e io lo reputo il giocatore più importante comprato dal Milan insieme a Kakà dal 2000 in poi..


----------



## runner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Se gli dovessero dare un incarico in futuro ci sarebbe da andare allo stadio solo per lui!!


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Marzo 2015)

Stasera ero indeciso,non sapevo se uscire o se restare a casa..Alla fine ho deciso di restare a casa a rilassarmi...Mai scelta fu più azzeccata.
Su Rai 3 o Rai 2,non ricordo,facevano sfide...Parlavano di Paolo Maldini. Ripercorrevano tutta la carriera di Paolino...Che dire?Lacrime.Quanto mi manca quel calciatore,quel uomo..Quanto mi manca quel Milan.
Ho guardato questa trasmissione in compagnia di mio padre,proprio come facevo sempre quando guardavo le partite del glorioso Milan!Incredibile come una trasmissione possa buttarci indietro nel tempo.Son tornato nel 2003,altro che 2015!

Ribadisco che per me è stato il difensore centrale e terzino,più forte di sempre.
Le parole di Nesta: "Stare al suo fianco ti dava tranquillità e sicurezza,non importava quanto fosse importante la partita,ti bastava guardarlo e ti tranquillizzavi" Ecco cosa significa giocare al fianco di un VERO calciatore,di un grande calciatore.
Nesta era un grande,ma se è diventato cosi grande dopo le splendidi stagioni alla Lazio è anche merito di Paolino.
Lo stesso dicasi di Thiago Silva..Se è diventato cosi grande è anche merito di Nesta.

Quanto mi manca il Milan...Quanto mi manca Maldini!


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stasera ero indeciso,non sapevo se uscire o se restare a casa..Alla fine ho deciso di restare a casa a rilassarmi...Mai scelta fu più azzeccata.
> Su Rai 3 o Rai 2,non ricordo,facevano sfide...Parlavano di Paolo Maldini. Ripercorrevano tutta la carriera di Paolino...Che dire?Lacrime.Quanto mi manca quel calciatore,quel uomo..Quanto mi manca quel Milan.
> Ho guardato questa trasmissione in compagnia di mio padre,proprio come facevo sempre quando guardavo le partite del glorioso Milan!Incredibile come una trasmissione possa buttarci indietro nel tempo.Son tornato nel 2003,altro che 2015!
> 
> ...


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stasera ero indeciso,non sapevo se uscire o se restare a casa..Alla fine ho deciso di restare a casa a rilassarmi...Mai scelta fu più azzeccata.
> Su Rai 3 o Rai 2,non ricordo,facevano sfide...Parlavano di Paolo Maldini. Ripercorrevano tutta la carriera di Paolino...Che dire?Lacrime.Quanto mi manca quel calciatore,quel uomo..Quanto mi manca quel Milan.
> Ho guardato questa trasmissione in compagnia di mio padre,proprio come facevo sempre quando guardavo le partite del glorioso Milan!Incredibile come una trasmissione possa buttarci indietro nel tempo.Son tornato nel 2003,altro che 2015!
> 
> ...



Io pure l'ho vista,l'ho messa a registrare perché era una puntata che non potevo perdermi.E niente,emozione pura.I tempi odierni sembrano di un altro pianeta!Mi auguro di vederlo un giorno in società,perché,come ha detto Zanardi,il Milan non è più lo stesso senza di lui.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Marzo 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Io pure l'ho vista,l'ho messa a registrare perché era una puntata che non potevo perdermi.E niente,emozione pura.I tempi odierni sembrano di un altro pianeta!Mi auguro di vederlo un giorno in società,perché,come ha detto Zanardi,il Milan non è più lo stesso senza di lui.


----------



## MissRossonera (28 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


>



Il film l'ho visto così tante volte che queste interviste le so quasi a memoria.


----------



## Renegade (28 Marzo 2015)

Sarà che l'ho beccata in ritardo, ma la storia di Maldini al Milan l'hanno riassunta nel compitino e non hanno mostrato granché. Ad esempio si sono focalizzati di più sulle annate andate male al Milan nella fine degli anni 90, l'epoca Zaccheroni, i fallimenti di Paolo in Nazionale ecc... Hanno mostrato la finale di Manchester in maniera risicatissima, sottolineato Istanbul e tralasciato COMPLETAMENTE Atene.

Stavolta Sfide mi ha deluso.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (29 Marzo 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Stasera ero indeciso,non sapevo se uscire o se restare a casa..Alla fine ho deciso di restare a casa a rilassarmi...Mai scelta fu più azzeccata.
> Su Rai 3 o Rai 2,non ricordo,facevano sfide...Parlavano di Paolo Maldini. Ripercorrevano tutta la carriera di Paolino...Che dire?Lacrime.Quanto mi manca quel calciatore,quel uomo..Quanto mi manca quel Milan.
> Ho guardato questa trasmissione in compagnia di mio padre,proprio come facevo sempre quando guardavo le partite del glorioso Milan!Incredibile come una trasmissione possa buttarci indietro nel tempo.Son tornato nel 2003,altro che 2015!
> 
> ...



Se penso che Cannavaro si è beccato un pallone d'oro e Maldini no, mi si rivoltano le interiora...


----------



## Shevchenko (29 Marzo 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sarà che l'ho beccata in ritardo, ma la storia di Maldini al Milan l'hanno riassunta nel compitino e non hanno mostrato granché. Ad esempio si sono focalizzati di più sulle annate andate male al Milan nella fine degli anni 90, l'epoca Zaccheroni, i fallimenti di Paolo in Nazionale ecc... Hanno mostrato la finale di Manchester in maniera risicatissima, sottolineato Istanbul e tralasciato COMPLETAMENTE Atene.
> 
> Stavolta Sfide mi ha deluso.



Ecco questa cosa l'ho notata pure io. Però è stata comunque una bellissima puntata. Soprattutto perché c'erano le interviste a Paolo. Ero sicuro che dopo aver mostrato la tragica sconfitta di Istanbul, avessero mostrato anche la "vendetta" del 2007 ai danni dei Reds.. Invece nulla. Non hanno parlato del vittoria di una Champions League, mica di uno stupido scudetto. Però va be, tralasciando questi dettagli la puntata mi è piaciuta un sacco. Soprattutto perché parlava di Maldini e perché in vita mia avrò visto 2 o 3 puntate di sfide.


----------



## MissRossonera (9 Aprile 2015)

Per chi fosse interessato sabato alle 23.30 (o in replica domenica alle 17) su Sky danno l'episodio di "Storie di Campioni" di Buffa dedicato a Cesare e Paolo Maldini.


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Aprile 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Per chi fosse interessato sabato alle 23.30 (o in replica domenica alle 17) su Sky danno l'episodio di "Storie di Campioni" di Buffa dedicato a Cesare e Paolo Maldini.



Che tristezza...Non ho sky


----------



## Liuke (11 Aprile 2015)

Stasera su sky sport e domani su sky arte hd ci sarà Buffa Racconta Paolo Maldini


----------



## mandraghe (20 Maggio 2015)

Paolo Maldini con l’imprenditore Riccardo Silva, fondatore e proprietario di MP & Silva, società attiva nella distribuzione dei diritti tv a livello internazionale ed anche distributore dei diritti televisivi della Serie A al di fuori dell’Italia, hanno annunciato di aver acquisito la proprietà del Miami Football club.

Il Miami Football Club parteciperà nel 2016 alla North American Soccer League (Nasl), campionato che contende alla Major League Soccer la palma di miglior campionato calcistico negli Stati Uniti. Anche se in molti ipotizzano una prossima fusione tra le due leghe. 


Mio parere personale: se Maldini era il fiore all'occhiello della cordata di Mister Bee, credo che questo fatto allontani sempre di più l'ipotesi di un ingresso dell'investitore tailandese nel Milan.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Maggio 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Paolo Maldini con l’imprenditore Riccardo Silva, fondatore e proprietario di MP & Silva, società attiva nella distribuzione dei diritti tv a livello internazionale ed anche distributore dei diritti televisivi della Serie A al di fuori dell’Italia, hanno annunciato di aver acquisito la proprietà del Miami Football club.
> 
> Il Miami Football Club parteciperà nel 2016 alla North American Soccer League (Nasl), campionato che contende alla Major League Soccer la palma di miglior campionato calcistico negli Stati Uniti. Anche se in molti ipotizzano una prossima fusione tra le due leghe.
> 
> ...



appena ho letto la notizia ho pensato la stessa identica cosa..ciao ciao Mr bee..


----------



## Shevchenko (9 Giugno 2015)

Come lui nessuno mai


----------



## Renegade (21 Giugno 2015)

Come ha detto [MENTION=160]Tobi[/MENTION], ci fosse stato un Maldini ad avere a che fare coi calciatori e a spiegargli cos'è il Milan, voglio vedere quanto sarebbe valsa la telefonata di un Mancini.


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2015)

Tanti auguri Leggenda!! Inutile dire che con te in dirigenza sarebbe stata tutta un'altra musica.. Spero che tornerai un giorno


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2015)

_E il 26-06-1968 Dio creò il calcio._


----------



## Mithos3 (26 Giugno 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Come lui nessuno mai



Mi pare sia Gento cmq il primatista di Champions vinte in assoluto. Comunque colgo l'occasione per fare gli auguri ad uno dei più grandi difensori di ogni tempo. Io che l'ho visto esordire e giocare a livelli incommensurabili da terzino nella linea di difensori più granitica che il calcio ricordi


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

Inimitabile..dopo Van Basten e Baresi il piu grande di tutti


----------



## wfiesso (29 Giugno 2015)

IMMENSO... da tifoso quando chiudo gli occhi ho un immagine fissa , la coppa dei campioni alzata il 28 maggio 2003 all'Old Trafford , Manchester... Baresi l'ho amato piu di Van Basten, ma Paolo... per me è stato il simbolo di come si domina il mondo, come si vince, come si alzano le coppe, come si fa ilo capitano... Paolo per un milanista è semplicemente tutto... ti amiamo Paolo!!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (1 Luglio 2015)

a me sembra ancora incredibile tutti quelli anni che ha fatto al piu alto livello senza mai pero mai mollare, giocatore irrepetibile, bandiera irrepetibile


----------



## davoreb (5 Settembre 2015)

Ieri ho guardato "Buffa racconta la dinastia Maldini'. Da pelle d'oca, racconta aneddoti veramente belli sul calciatore e uomo.

Io avro la sicurezza che il Milan è guarito solo quando lo vedrò in società, questa è forse la vergogna più grande di tutto lo schifo degli ultimi anni.


----------



## Butcher (5 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ieri ho guardato "Buffa racconta la dinastia Maldini'. Da pelle d'oca, racconta aneddoti veramente belli sul calciatore e uomo.
> 
> Io avro la sicurezza che il Milan è guarito solo quando lo vedrò in società, questa è forse la vergogna più grande di tutto lo schifo degli ultimi anni.



Guardandolo mi sono ricordato del perché sono milanista. Cosa che, giorno dopo giorno, il diavolo giallo mi ruba in modo subdolo e meschino.


----------



## Ba Matte (5 Settembre 2015)

Devo dire grazie a lui se sono un milanista. O capitano! Mio capitano!


----------



## MissRossonera (5 Settembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Ieri ho guardato "Buffa racconta la dinastia Maldini'. Da pelle d'oca, racconta aneddoti veramente belli sul calciatore e uomo.
> 
> Io avro la sicurezza che il Milan è guarito solo quando lo vedrò in società, questa è forse la vergogna più grande di tutto lo schifo degli ultimi anni.



Quel documentario non so quante volte l'ho visto. E comunque non posso che quotarti,mi vergogno ogni giorno per loro per questo affronto assurdo.


----------



## mandraghe (14 Gennaio 2016)




----------



## de sica (14 Gennaio 2016)

Al di là del pallone d'oro.. a paolo è mancato soltanto affermarsi anche con la Nazionale. Pensare che gente come zaccardo e barone possano considerarsi campioni del mondo, e Lui no, è beffardo e grottesco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Gennaio 2016)

de sica ha scritto:


> Al di là del pallone d'oro.. a paolo è mancato soltanto affermarsi anche con la Nazionale. Pensare che gente come zaccardo e barone possano considerarsi campioni del mondo, e Lui no, è beffardo e grottesco.



Paolino è stato 3 vote campione del mondo col suo club in realtà...quanto alla nazionale credo che il suo palmares sia di tutto rispetto:
Una volta vicecampione del Mondo
Una volta terzo al mondiale
Una volta vicecampione d'Europa
Inoltre ha disputato 4 mondiali e mi pare abbia il record di minuti giocati nella fase finale di un mondiale


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2016)

Paolo. 

Un altro anno lontano dal Milan.


----------



## malos (6 Luglio 2016)

Prego che in un prossimo futuro tu sia dove devi stare.


----------



## patriots88 (9 Luglio 2016)

edit


----------



## Eziomare (30 Luglio 2016)

E' morta anche la mamma di Paolino a distanza di pochissimo tempo da Cesare...che brutto periodo deve essere per lui.
Spero tanto con la nuova proprieta' di vederlo in dirigenza insieme a gente come Albertini, Boban o Rui Costa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (5 Agosto 2016)

Riportare ALL'ISTANTE quest'uomo in società....anche solo come uomo immagine....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2016)

Tranquilli, abbiamo La Sala. Hanno già avuto modo di dire che lo rivogliamo in società. Purtroppo per Paolino non se ne parlerà prima del closing.


----------



## malos (5 Agosto 2016)

Per me sarebbe il più bel regalo riportarlo dove deve stare.


----------



## marcokaka (5 Agosto 2016)

Paolo in societá , subito ! 
Se dovesse accadere, l'unica cosa che mi dispiacerebbe un pó é che il grande Cesare e sua madre non abbiano avuto il tempo di rivederlo tornare a casa


----------



## Djici (5 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe il più bel regalo riportarlo dove deve stare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (8 Agosto 2016)

Subito in società.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (8 Agosto 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Subito in società.



Finché ci sono i due maledetti Paolino in società non ci mette piede.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Alla fine è palese che anche sui cinesi il Capitano si è dimostrato un grande.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è palese che anche sui cinesi il Capitano si è dimostrato un grande.



Ovvio.

E qualcuno l'aveva anche criticato.


----------



## malos (14 Dicembre 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ovvio.
> 
> E qualcuno l'aveva anche criticato.



Purtroppo non solo qualcuno, si è preso del presuntuoso, dell'arrivista eccetera eccetera .....


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Dicembre 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non solo qualcuno, si è preso del presuntuoso, dell'arrivista eccetera eccetera .....



Povero Paolino, comunque perdonaci


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (14 Dicembre 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non solo qualcuno, si è preso del presuntuoso, dell'arrivista eccetera eccetera .....


Il tempo è galantuomo ...era più facile criticarlo piuttosto che ammettere che poteva averci visto giusto...le ''Guardie Rosse'' fino a pochi giorni fa non perdonavano chi osava dubitare della ''rivoluzione'' Cinese...


----------



## Igniorante (15 Dicembre 2016)

Beh fino a quel momento i cinesi non avevano sbagliato praticamente niente... Era prematuro bollarli come perdenti senza neanche avergli dato una possibilità... Che poi Maldini da anni è ostracizzato dalla società, per una volta che qualcuno lo aveva contattato, tanto di cappello


----------



## martinmilan (15 Dicembre 2016)

Quindi secondo i complottisti del forum,Berlusconi avrebbe cercato di coinvolgere anche Maldini in questo teatro??

AHAHAH maddaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Pamparulez2 (15 Dicembre 2016)

Credo semplicemente che Maldini abbia fatto le domande che avremmo fatto anche noi (da chi è fatta la cordata? Chi comanda? Cosa volete che io faccia?) e abbia avuto risposte non sense.


----------



## danjr (15 Dicembre 2016)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Alla fine è palese che anche sui cinesi il Capitano si è dimostrato un grande.



Hai ragione, ero tra quelli è chiedo scusa al CAPITANO. Ci aveva visto giusto sui cinesi


----------



## fabri47 (16 Dicembre 2016)

Ci manca tantissimo uno come lui in società.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (1 Marzo 2017)

Scusaci capitano. 
Tornerai quando la società vorrà il bene del Milan, come sei tu a volerlo. Ti aspetteremo sempre.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Marzo 2017)

Scusa se anche solo per un istante quei due maiali sono riusciti a farmi dubitare di te, di TE..mi maledica il signore se ho compiuto un simile atto..

Avevi già capito tutto, perdonaci, ma tu sai come ci hanno ridotto quei due maledetti


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Marzo 2017)

Pazzesco lo aveva capito prima di tutti insieme a Forchetta


----------



## Sand (1 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco lo aveva capito prima di tutti insieme a Forchetta



Maldini oltre ad essere un grande uomo prima di un grande calciatore è una persona molto intelligente.
Quando esprime qualche perplessità bisognerebbe fidarsi ciecamente.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Marzo 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzesco lo aveva capito prima di tutti insieme a Forchetta



capito cosa?
voleva un RUOLO. non poteva essere dato a lui.
stop


----------



## Kurt91 (2 Marzo 2017)

Uno dei pochi che ha a cuore il nostro Milan. L'aveva capito prima di tutti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Marzo 2017)

Che differenza c'è tra maldini e noi tifosi?
Nessuna.
Tutti abbiamo chiesto chiarezza ma in questa storia la chiarezza non si può chiedere.
Forse perchè non esiste?? O fa comodo non esista?


----------



## neversayconte (2 Marzo 2017)

Sand ha scritto:


> Maldini oltre ad essere un grande uomo prima di un grande calciatore è una persona molto intelligente.
> Quando esprime qualche perplessità bisognerebbe fidarsi ciecamente.



qui suberiamo l'intelligenza, trattasi di colpo di genio. Ha avuto anche capacità divinatorie di azzeccare come sarebbe andata.

quanti al suo posto sarebbero riusciti a non farsi abbindolare?


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Marzo 2017)

Torna Paolo, torna..


----------



## Gas (2 Marzo 2017)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> qui suberiamo l'intelligenza, trattasi di colpo di genio. Ha avuto anche capacità divinatorie di azzeccare come sarebbe andata.
> 
> quanti al suo posto sarebbero riusciti a non farsi abbindolare?



Ricordo nitidamente quei giorni e la tifoseria era divisa in due, quelli che davano ragione a Paolo perchè aveva espresso delle richieste e delle perplessità del tutto legittime e quelli che lo vedevano come un arrivista che voleva ottenere di più (Per me era davvero evidente come la stampa schierata volesse far passare Paolo come uno chevoleva spillare lo stipendio più alto possibile e che volesse essere fatto AD, e tantissimi ci hanno creduto, ed ora i più onesti sono tornati in questo topic a chiedere scusa.)
Ma appunto c'erano anche molti che avevano esattamente le stesse perplessità di Paolo, quindi non è un veggente, semplicemente una persona razionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Marzo 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ricordo nitidamente quei giorni e la tifoseria era divisa in due, quelli che davano ragione a Paolo perchè aveva espresso delle richieste e delle perplessità del tutto legittime e quelli che lo vedevano come un arrivista che voleva ottenere di più (Per me era davvero evidente come la stampa schierata volesse far passare Paolo come uno chevoleva spillare lo stipendio più alto possibile e che volesse essere fatto AD, e tantissimi ci hanno creduto, ed ora i più onesti sono tornati in questo topic a chiedere scusa.)
> Ma appunto c'erano anche molti che avevano esattamente le stesse perplessità di Paolo, quindi non è un veggente, semplicemente una persona razionale.



Paolo aveva comunque detto di aver parlato una volta con Li. Avrà quindi avuto qualche evidenza o prova di come fosse un truffatore o un attore.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Marzo 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Ricordo nitidamente quei giorni e la tifoseria era divisa in due, quelli che davano ragione a Paolo perchè aveva espresso delle richieste e delle perplessità del tutto legittime e quelli che lo vedevano come un arrivista che voleva ottenere di più (Per me era davvero evidente come la stampa schierata volesse far passare Paolo come uno chevoleva spillare lo stipendio più alto possibile e che volesse essere fatto AD, e tantissimi ci hanno creduto, ed ora i più onesti sono tornati in questo topic a chiedere scusa.)
> *Ma appunto c'erano anche molti che avevano esattamente le stesse perplessità di Paolo, quindi non è un veggente, semplicemente una persona razionale.*


Bingoooo!!!!!


----------



## CrisRs (12 Marzo 2017)




----------



## Djici (12 Marzo 2017)

CrisRs ha scritto:


>


----------



## malos (15 Marzo 2017)

Non ho niente di nuovo da dire su Paolino nostro, ma vedere Pirlo nella hall of fame appena mi collego mi urta i nervi.


----------



## de sica (16 Marzo 2017)

Beh io avevo detto che forse pretendeva troppo, nonostante non avesse chissà che preparazione manageriale. Se devo ammettere che ho sbagliato a giudicare quella situazione non mi faccio scrupoli


----------



## martinmilan (17 Marzo 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paolo aveva comunque detto di aver parlato una volta con Li. Avrà quindi avuto qualche evidenza o prova di come fosse un truffatore o un attore.



Esatto...magari non un truffatore ma avrà avuto risposte vaghissime e senza senso..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Marzo 2017)

CrisRs ha scritto:


>



Che bella questa, non la ricordavo.
Il mio idolo paolino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri Capitano!


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri immenso capitano!!! mi auguro che un giorno ritornerai a casa tua.


----------



## IlCigno (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri Capitano!


----------



## ralf (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri Capitano, mio Capitano!


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2017)

Auguri a Paolo, però non mi è andato giù il fatto che abbia rifiutato l'occasione di Fassone.


----------



## fra29 (17 Luglio 2017)

Vedendo,come si sta muovendo la società è ancora più assurda la decisione di Paolo di restare fuori dalla rinascita..
Pensate che botta mediatica sarebbe stato Paolo che andava a Torino con Max e Fassone a parlare con Bonucci..
Chissà perché tutto questo scetticismo..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vedendo,come si sta muovendo la società è ancora più assurda la decisione di Paolo di restare fuori dalla rinascita..
> Pensate che botta mediatica sarebbe stato Paolo che andava a Torino con Max e Fassone a parlare con Bonucci..
> Chissà perché tutto questo scetticismo..



Sono tutte prime donne. Penso anche ad altri ex seri che hanno parlato in certi termini della nuova società... Ci sono rimasto male. Un'idea io me la sono fatta.

Gattuso è tornato di corsa al Milan, ancora prima degli acquisti e quando ancora c'era incertezza.


----------



## Gas (17 Luglio 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Vedendo,come si sta muovendo la società è ancora più assurda la decisione di Paolo di restare fuori dalla rinascita..
> Pensate che botta mediatica sarebbe stato Paolo che andava a Torino con Max e Fassone a parlare con Bonucci..
> Chissà perché tutto questo scetticismo..



Secondo me se avessero spiegato bene a Paolo quel che volevano fare sarebbe venuto di corsa. Ai tempi invece era tutto nebuloso, ed infatti lui disse che c'erano troppe cose non abbastanza chiare. Con le informazioni che aveva a suo tempo ha preso la decisione giusta (non volendo essere il responsabile di una potenziale catastrofe), se gli fosse stato illustrato un piano così ricco come si è dimostrato sarebbe certamente tornato.
Non è da escludere che in realtà non lo volessero davvero nello staff ed abbiano formulato appositamente un offerta nebulosa, non condividendo con lui alcun dettaglio per metterlo nelle condizioni di rifiutare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Luglio 2017)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me se avessero spiegato bene a Paolo quel che volevano fare sarebbe venuto di corsa. Ai tempi invece era tutto nebuloso, ed infatti lui disse che c'erano troppe cose non abbastanza chiare. Con le informazioni che aveva a suo tempo ha preso la decisione giusta (non volendo essere il responsabile di una potenziale catastrofe), se gli fosse stato illustrato un piano così ricco come si è dimostrato sarebbe certamente tornato.
> Non è da escludere che in realtà non lo volessero davvero nello staff ed abbiano formulato appositamente un offerta nebulosa, non condividendo con lui alcun dettaglio per metterlo nelle condizioni di rifiutare.



Non credo proprio che non gli abbiano illustrato i piani. Semplicemente non ha creduto possibili le cose illustrate. Avrà pensato: "chi sono sti qua per poter tirare su sto popo di progetto?" 
Avrà pensato a una pagliacciata.

Cit Mirabelli dall'intervista sul mercato: "*eravamo visti con sospetto e sbeffeggiati"
*
Troppo facile avere certezze totali al 100% e non rischiare nulla. Che poi che avrebbe rischiato Maldini ad accettare?

Gattuso è tornato subito per dire.

Alla luce di come si sta comportando la società, i comportamenti e le dichiarazioni di alcuni ex si sono rivelate davvero amare da digerire


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (17 Luglio 2017)

Secondo me lo volevamo, ma "_alle nostre condizioni_" cit.
Chiaramente Paolo voleva un ruolo di primissimo piano che la società non poteva e non voleva, giustamente,dargli.
Maldini giocatore non si discute,Maldini uomo....bhe


----------



## Foucault (21 Luglio 2017)

Mi potete aiutare ad indentificare in quale partita Maldini fa questo piccolo capolavoro (minuto 0.50)? Mi sembra un Milan-Parma, ma nella stagione 1993/94 non sono riuscito ad identificare la partita. Non è nè la supercoppa europea, nè il ritorno di campionato. 
Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## zlatan (21 Luglio 2017)

Un vero peccato, con Maldini saremmo stati ancora più rispettati nel mondo. Le cose sono 2, o davvero ha pensato che fossero dei poveracci, e non voleva rischiare di fare brutte figure e se è così si starà mangiando le mani, oppure lui davvero voleva essere a livello di Fassone e sopra Mirabelli. Se è così ha fatto bene Fassone a mollarlo, io propendo mio malgrado per questa ipotesi purtroppo conoscendo il personaggio. E non era possibile mettere a comandare uno che non ha mai fatto quel mestiere, anche un fenomeno come lui.Poi sono sicuro che lui in qualunque posto lo metti, diventerà un fenomeno, ma non puoi metterlo a comandare da subito, persino Totti parte dal basso...


----------



## Raryof (21 Luglio 2017)

Foucault ha scritto:


> Mi potete aiutare ad indentificare in quale partita Maldini fa questo piccolo capolavoro (minuto 0.50)? Mi sembra un Milan-Parma, ma nella stagione 1993/94 non sono riuscito ad identificare la partita. Non è nè la supercoppa europea, nè il ritorno di campionato.
> Grazie per l'aiuto




Probabilmente è una squadra europea, se non vedo male completo bianco e numeri viola?


----------



## Schism75 (21 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato, con Maldini saremmo stati ancora più rispettati nel mondo. Le cose sono 2, o davvero ha pensato che fossero dei poveracci, e non voleva rischiare di fare brutte figure e se è così si starà mangiando le mani, oppure lui davvero voleva essere a livello di Fassone e sopra Mirabelli. Se è così ha fatto bene Fassone a mollarlo, io propendo mio malgrado per questa ipotesi purtroppo conoscendo il personaggio. E non era possibile mettere a comandare uno che non ha mai fatto quel mestiere, anche un fenomeno come lui.Poi sono sicuro che lui in qualunque posto lo metti, diventerà un fenomeno, ma non puoi metterlo a comandare da subito, persino Totti parte dal basso...




Però la differenza con Totti è che lui è partito subito, a carriera terminata e ci sta. Maldini partirebbe da 10 anni dopo il suo ritiro calcistico e non sappiamo quali competenze e certificazioni possa magari aver preso nel frattempo. Ci sta che cambiano le prospettive al passare degli anni. Il mondo del lavoro, e il calcio a livello di gestione non esula da questo. Se gli fosse stato proposto un ruolo simile da quelli che c'erano prima, quando si era ritirato, faccio fatica a pensare che non avrebbe accettato.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Luglio 2017)

Foucault ha scritto:


> Mi potete aiutare ad indentificare in quale partita Maldini fa questo piccolo capolavoro (minuto 0.50)? Mi sembra un Milan-Parma, ma nella stagione 1993/94 non sono riuscito ad identificare la partita. Non è nè la supercoppa europea, nè il ritorno di campionato.
> Grazie per l'aiuto



E' Milan-Cagliari stagione 1993/94


----------



## patriots88 (28 Luglio 2017)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Un vero peccato, con Maldini saremmo stati ancora più rispettati nel mondo. Le cose sono 2, o davvero ha pensato che fossero dei poveracci, e non voleva rischiare di fare brutte figure e se è così si starà mangiando le mani, oppure lui davvero voleva essere a livello di Fassone e sopra Mirabelli. Se è così ha fatto bene Fassone a mollarlo, io propendo mio malgrado per questa ipotesi purtroppo conoscendo il personaggio. E non era possibile mettere a comandare uno che non ha mai fatto quel mestiere, anche un fenomeno come lui.Poi sono sicuro che lui in qualunque posto lo metti, diventerà un fenomeno, ma non puoi metterlo a comandare da subito, persino Totti parte dal basso...



Maldini voleva comandare, è palese.
Quando gli han comunicato che doveva collaborare con Mirabelli e rispondere a Fassone ha declinato.
spalando letame.

io uno cosi' spero non ci entri mai in società.
resti pure a miami.
tanti saluti dai cinesi poveri, che non lo convincono.

e di ex milanisti che spalano letame ce ne sono tanti.
Lui, Ambrosini, Pirlo, Costacurta, Boban, Leonardo...


----------



## sacchino (28 Luglio 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Maldini voleva comandare, è palese.
> Quando gli han comunicato che doveva collaborare con Mirabelli e rispondere a Fassone ha declinato.
> spalando letame.
> 
> ...



Tranquilli adesso che non sono più milanisti restituiranno tutti i soldi guadagnati in rossonero e così si sentiranno liberi di dire tutto quello che vogliono.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Dicembre 2017)

Capitano scusa se abbiamo dubitato di te, la prossima volta che parlerai del Milan ascolteremo in religioso silenzio.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Capitano scusa se abbiamo dubitato di te, la prossima volta che parlerai del Milan ascolteremo in religioso silenzio.



Mah bravo dubiti pure dell'ultimo capitano vincente.


----------



## gemy (3 Dicembre 2017)

Maldini aveva capito del disastro che stava per arrivare come kaka che a gia scaricato l'invito


----------



## malos (3 Dicembre 2017)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Capitano scusa se abbiamo dubitato di te, la prossima volta che parlerai del Milan ascolteremo in religioso silenzio.



In tanti questo lo dicono ogni volta per poi ogni volta che Paolo parla insultarlo di nuovo. Ha ragione a non tornare, il tifoso milanista è pronto a scaricarlo sempre per un pirla qualsiasi.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

gemy ha scritto:


> Maldini aveva capito del disastro che stava per arrivare come kaka che a gia scaricato l'invito



eh gia, da uomo intelligente quale è si fece da parte nel lontano 2009. D'altronde uno come Maldini come può sedersi al tavolo a trattare con uno come raiola?


----------



## cubase55 (3 Dicembre 2017)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> Maldini voleva comandare, è palese.
> Quando gli han comunicato che doveva collaborare con Mirabelli e rispondere a Fassone ha declinato.
> spalando letame.
> 
> ...



E guarda caso sono tra i migliori milanisti degli ultimi anni che sanno quello che dicono e fino ad ora, visti i grandi risultati, c'hanno preso. Se ad una persona viene chiesto di assumere un incarico e questa capisce che dovrà rendere conto a degli emeriti sbruffoni ed incapaci se non ha bisogno dei loro soldi , minimo minimo, non accetta. Ha fatto bene a declinare. Perchè i Maldini rappresentano una parte gloriosa del Milan. I Fassone ed i Mirabelli, passanti destinati all'oblìo


----------



## Milanista (3 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> E guarda caso sono tra i migliori milanisti degli ultimi anni che sanno quello che dicono e fino ad ora, visti i grandi risultati, c'hanno preso. Se ad una persona viene chiesto di assumere un incarico e questa capisce che dovrà rendere conto a degli emeriti sbruffoni ed incapaci se non ha bisogno dei loro soldi , minimo minimo, non accetta. Ha fatto bene a declinare. Perchè i Maldini rappresentano una parte gloriosa del Milan. I Fassone ed i Mirabelli, passanti destinati all'oblìo



Se continuano così, altro che oblio, ce li ricorderemo a lungo, altroché.


----------



## cubase55 (3 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se continuano così, altro che oblio, ce li ricorderemo a lungo, altroché.



E c'hai pure ragione!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Dicembre 2017)

Adesso tutti a scusarsi? Quando il Capitano parla, imparate ad ascoltare e prendere appunti. Maldini è sempre stato molto razionale e dosato, non ha mai fatto dichiarazioni a sproposito.


----------



## Aron (3 Dicembre 2017)

Milanista ha scritto:


> Se continuano così, altro che oblio, ce li ricorderemo a lungo, altroché.



Soprattutto se per questioni finanziarie, settlement agreement incluso, ci trascineremo per anni questa rosa.

Il rischio è che su Bonucci, Biglia, Calhanoglu, Silva, Rodriguez, Kessie, Musacchio...si dibatterà su di loro tanto quanto negli anni passati si dibatteva su Balotelli, El Shaarawy, Zapata, Mexes, De Sciglio...E intanto per ripianare si vendono Suso e Donnarumma. 

Siamo aggrappati al rinvio della decisione dell'Uefa e a un nuovo passaggio di proprietà.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Adesso tutti a scusarsi? Quando il Capitano parla, imparate ad ascoltare e prendere appunti. Maldini è sempre stato molto razionale e dosato, non ha mai fatto dichiarazioni a sproposito.



.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Dicembre 2017)

malos ha scritto:


> In tanti questo lo dicono ogni volta per poi ogni volta che Paolo parla insultarlo di nuovo. Ha ragione a non tornare, *il tifoso milanista è pronto a scaricarlo sempre per un pirla qualsiasi.*


Inoltre il Tifoso Milanista (per fortuna una parte minoritaria) pretendeva che Maldini imparasse il mestiere dal DS del Rende...

A.A.A.
Scambio Icona Rossonera con il primo che passa per strada...


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Inoltre il Tifoso Milanista (per fortuna una parte minoritaria) pretendeva che Maldini imparasse il mestiere dal DS del Rende...
> 
> A.A.A.
> Scambio Icona Rossonera con il primo che passa per strada...



Bravissimo!. Maldini che ha calcato campi nazionali ed internazionali di tutto il mondo, che ha dato tantissimo al calcio italiano e mondiale, che ha giocato accanto a tantissimi campioni, fuoriclasse; ma di cosa parliamo? Ci sarebbe solo da imparare da uno come lui. Se mi chiedessero di scegliere tra lui e Mirabelli non avrei dubbi su chi preferire.


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravissimo!. Maldini che ha calcato campi nazionali ed internazionali di tutto il mondo, che ha dato tantissimo al calcio italiano e mondiale, che ha giocato accanto a tantissimi campioni, fuoriclasse; ma di cosa parliamo? Ci sarebbe solo da imparare da uno come lui. Se mi chiedessero di scegliere tra lui e Mirabelli non avrei dubbi su chi preferire.



Stiamo parlando della legenda Maldini... e avrebbe dovuto fare il ruolo di Abbiati 
Ma che ruolo ha ?
Che fa ?

E stato ingaggiato per fare un intervista ogni sette giorni dieci minuti prima della partita...

Se Mirabelli e Maldini non sarebbero stati d'accordo avrebbe deciso Mirabelli 
Meno male non ha accettato il ruolo di parafulmine.


----------



## vanbasten (3 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando della legenda Maldini... e avrebbe dovuto fare il ruolo di Abbiati
> Ma che ruolo ha ?
> Che fa ?
> 
> ...



Eh menomale che si è fatto da parte già nel lontano 2009... rischiavamo pure di bruciare l'ultimo capitano vincente.


----------



## elpacoderoma (3 Dicembre 2017)

cubase55 ha scritto:


> E guarda caso sono tra i migliori milanisti degli ultimi anni che sanno quello che dicono e fino ad ora, visti i grandi risultati, c'hanno preso. Se ad una persona viene chiesto di assumere un incarico e questa capisce che dovrà rendere conto a degli emeriti sbruffoni ed incapaci se non ha bisogno dei loro soldi , minimo minimo, non accetta. Ha fatto bene a declinare. Perchè i Maldini rappresentano una parte gloriosa del Milan. I Fassone ed i Mirabelli, passanti destinati all'oblìo



.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Dicembre 2017)

Mi scuso pubblicamente con lui e Costacurta (Boban,Leonardo ecc.)per gli insuti


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Eh menomale che si è fatto da parte già nel lontano 2009... rischiavamo pure di bruciare l'ultimo capitano vincente.



Aspetta, meno male che non e stato associato a questi dirigenti (e pure a quelli di prima), ma io lo avrei voluto vedere con un posto di decisione dove non sarebbe stato una marionetta o un parafulmine.
Poi ci stava pure che non diventasse un fenomeno in quel lavoro, ma difficilmente un giocatore con quella intelligenza e quel'esperienza avrebbe sbagliato tanto quanto e riuscito a fare Mirabelli.

Leonardo, Maldini, Seedorf... ci siamo giocati tre giocatori/dirigenti/uomini di grandissimo carattere e di grandissima intelligenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (3 Dicembre 2017)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aspetta, meno male che non e stato associato a questi dirigenti (e pure a quelli di prima), ma io lo avrei voluto vedere con un posto di decisione dove non sarebbe stato una marionetta o un parafulmine.
> Poi ci stava pure che non diventasse un fenomeno in quel lavoro, ma difficilmente un giocatore con quella intelligenza e quel'esperienza avrebbe sbagliato tanto quanto e riuscito a fare Mirabelli.
> 
> Leonardo, Maldini, Seedorf... ci siamo giocati tre giocatori/dirigenti/uomini di grandissimo carattere e di grandissima intelligenza.



Il mio sogno era proprio questo: Maldini DG o AD parte sportiva, Leonardo DS e Seedorf allenatore o DT.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (3 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Bravissimo!. Maldini che ha calcato campi nazionali ed internazionali di tutto il mondo, che ha dato tantissimo al calcio italiano e mondiale, che ha giocato accanto a tantissimi campioni, fuoriclasse; ma di cosa parliamo? Ci sarebbe solo da imparare da uno come lui. *Se mi chiedessero di scegliere tra lui e Mirabelli non avrei dubbi su chi preferire.*


Nemmeno io 
Per il resto hai scritto tutto tu...
Immaginare Maldini prendere lezioni da Mirabelli su come si giudica ad esempio un difensore mi lascia allibito...


----------



## Djici (3 Dicembre 2017)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il mio sogno era proprio questo: Maldini DG o AD parte sportiva, Leonardo DS e Seedorf allenatore o DT.



Facciamo li stessi sogni


----------



## de sica (3 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> Auguri a Paolo, però non mi è andato giù il fatto che abbia rifiutato l'occasione di Fassone.



adesso forse comincio a capire perché..


----------



## 13-33 (3 Dicembre 2017)

C'e gente che lo voleva sotto a Mirabelli


----------



## Pivellino (4 Dicembre 2017)

Ricordo di essere stato bannato su questo forum (tempi forum free) perché mi seccai di leggere pseudo-tifosi parlare male di Maldini (ancora giocatore) ma non per prestazioni di campo. Fui tacciato di non rispettare le opinioni.
Le critiche ci stanno, ma è veramente deprimente vedere questo accanirsi verso persone (si persone e non giocatori) che tanto ci hanno dato sul campo ed in immagine nel mondo, e tutto da parte di tifosi milanisti isterici.
Perché Maldini è il simbolo del nostro prestigio e della nostra storia gloriosa, ciò che adesso ci rimane. Poveri noi.
Abbattiamo anche questi monumenti e rimarranno solo macerie, stiamo distruggendo la nostra Palmira grazie a questi militanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Dove sei Paolo? Dove sei?

Torna.....


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dove sei Paolo? Dove sei?
> 
> Torna.....



Non tornerà mai in questa società di fantocci.


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2017)

In bianco e nero.. perché quello ormai siamo, storia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> In bianco e nero.. perché quello ormai siamo, storia.



Valore di mercato, oggi, di quel team? (ipotizzandolo per età anche)
Dida: 16 milioni
Maldini: 60 milioni
Stam: 35 milioni
Nesta: 60 milioni
Cafù: 12 milioni
Gattuso: 30 milioni
Pirlo: 70 milioni
Seedorf: 35 milioni
Kakà: 120 milioni
Inzaghi: 75 milioni
Sheva: 100 milioni

Fate voi....

Mi viene solo da piangere oggi...

Però ringrazio di averlo visto


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valore di mercato, oggi, di quel team? (ipotizzandolo per età anche)
> Dida: 16 milioni
> Maldini: 60 milioni
> Stam: 35 milioni
> ...



Maldini non ha mai avuto un valore.
Diciamo che valeva come il Duomo di Milano


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valore di mercato, oggi, di quel team? (ipotizzandolo per età anche)
> *Dida: 40 milioni
> Maldini: 60 milioni
> Stam: 45 milioni
> ...



fixed


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Maldini non ha mai avuto un valore.
> Diciamo che valeva come il Duomo di Milano



Si si ma in una ipotesi surreale in cui lo avessimo voluto vendere quello era il valore minimo (vista l'età che aveva al tempo della foto)..

Una vendita oggi del Maldini 26enne credo sarebbe imprevedibile..probabilmente sarebbe l'unico difensore a sfiorare le 9 cifre..


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> fixed



Hai alzato tutti (però per me Dida vale un handanovic, Cafù era in età avanzatissima, alla Dani alves per dire, Gattuso e seedorf troppo alti) e hai buttato giù Pippo?..Se oggi per un aubameyang o un kane ti chiedono 80 mi fai Pippo a 50??


----------



## de sica (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai alzato tutti (però per me Dida vale un handanovic, Cafù era in età avanzatissima, alla Dani alves per dire, Gattuso e seedorf troppo alti) e hai buttato giù Pippo?..Se oggi per un aubameyang o un kane ti chiedono 80 mi fai Pippo a 50??



seedorf non può valere 35 nel mercato di oggi, dove ti rifilano Zaza a 30. E così anche gattuso ed altri


----------



## koti (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valore di mercato, oggi, di quel team? (ipotizzandolo per età anche)
> Dida: 16 milioni
> Maldini: 60 milioni
> Stam: 35 milioni
> ...


Pirlo 25enne avrebbe un valore assurdo, se pensiamo che Pogba è stato venduto a 120 milioni e Verratti per meno di 80/90 non partirebbe.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si si ma in una ipotesi surreale in cui lo avessimo voluto vendere quello era il valore minimo (vista l'età che aveva al tempo della foto)..
> 
> Una vendita oggi del Maldini 26enne credo sarebbe imprevedibile..probabilmente sarebbe l'unico difensore a sfiorare le 9 cifre..



Certo, era per giocare. Difficile dire quanto potesse valere il difensore più forte di tutti i tempi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Pirlo 25enne avrebbe un valore assurdo, se pensiamo che Pogba è stato venduto a 120 milioni e Verratti per meno di 80/90 non partirebbe.



Si dai comunque era appunto un gioco come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]

Il punto era dire che quel Milan non avrebbe nulla da invidiare al Real di oggi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Al di là del fatto di dover dipendere da Mirabelli (che fa ridere solo a pensarlo) la sua paura più grande era di diventare capro espiatorio di un possibile fallimento, visto che la proprietà è fantasma (fra le altre cose disse anche che avrebbe voluto parlare al presidente ma non era stato possibile, da qui i suoi dubbi). Per questo ho rispettato la sua scelta personale ed ora bisogna anche dire che l'ha scampata bella, perché avrebbe fatto da parafulmine più degli altri per questi disastri, ingiustamente (e se non sbaglio anche questo lo scrisse in modo abbastanza esplicito).


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si dai comunque era appunto un gioco come dice [MENTION=3577]Lineker10[/MENTION]
> 
> Il punto era dire che quel Milan non avrebbe nulla da invidiare al Real di oggi



In questi giorni che Kaka era a Milano, hanno fatto rivedere tante partite di quei tempi su vari canali... che squadra incredibile, solo oggi dopo anni di sofferenza apprezzo fino in fondo.


----------



## Chrissonero (7 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ricordo di essere stato bannato su questo forum (tempi forum free) perché mi seccai di leggere pseudo-tifosi parlare male di Maldini (ancora giocatore) ma non per prestazioni di campo. Fui tacciato di non rispettare le opinioni.
> Le critiche ci stanno, ma è veramente deprimente vedere questo accanirsi verso persone (si persone e non giocatori) che tanto ci hanno dato sul campo ed in immagine nel mondo, e tutto da parte di tifosi milanisti isterici.
> Perché Maldini è il simbolo del nostro prestigio e della nostra storia gloriosa, ciò che adesso ci rimane. Poveri noi.
> Abbattiamo anche questi monumenti e rimarranno solo macerie, stiamo distruggendo la nostra Palmira grazie a questi militanti.



Perdona loro, perché non sanno quello che fanno...


----------



## fra29 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In questi giorni che Kaka era a Milano, hanno fatto rivedere tante partite di quei tempi su vari canali... che squadra incredibile, solo oggi dopo anni di sofferenza apprezzo fino in fondo.



quanta tristezza.. io l'altro giorno ho rivisto una scivolata di Nesta contro il Barca è tra un po' mi mettevo a piangere..


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2017)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Ricordo di essere stato bannato su questo forum (tempi forum free) perché mi seccai di leggere pseudo-tifosi parlare male di Maldini (ancora giocatore) ma non per prestazioni di campo. Fui tacciato di non rispettare le opinioni.
> Le critiche ci stanno, ma è veramente deprimente vedere questo accanirsi verso persone (si persone e non giocatori) che tanto ci hanno dato sul campo ed in immagine nel mondo, e tutto da parte di tifosi milanisti isterici.
> Perché Maldini è il simbolo del nostro prestigio e della nostra storia gloriosa, ciò che adesso ci rimane. Poveri noi.
> Abbattiamo anche questi monumenti e rimarranno solo macerie, stiamo distruggendo la nostra Palmira grazie a questi militanti.


----------



## Sotiris (9 Dicembre 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Valore di mercato, oggi, di quel team? (ipotizzandolo per età anche)
> Dida: 16 milioni
> Maldini: 60 milioni
> Stam: 35 milioni
> ...



Dida: 25 milioni
Maldini: 70 milioni
Stam: 25 milioni
Nesta: 100 milioni
Cafù: 15 milioni
Gattuso: 50 milioni
Pirlo: 130 milioni
Seedorf: 100 milioni
Kakà: 250 milioni
Inzaghi: 100 milioni
Sheva: 250 milioni


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Mi sa che dobbiamo molte scuse, ENORMI, al numero 3. Giustamente, aldilà di tutto, aveva intravisto le magagne di chi prelevato la società.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che dobbiamo molte scuse, ENORMI, al numero 3. Giustamente, aldilà di tutto, aveva intravisto le magagne di chi prelevato la società.



Ma no, che dici? Ci sono i colossi cinesi nascosti in attesa degli sblocchi


----------



## Djici (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Ma no, che dici? Ci sono i colossi cinesi nascosti in attesa degli sblocchi



Ma quali colossi... dietro di noi abbiamo solo una cosa : lo stato cinese.
Si è autobloccato per il momento ma quando si autosblocchera si andrà a comprare i giocatori del PSG e del City per farli pallegiare davanti a Casa Milan.


----------



## Zenos (9 Dicembre 2017)

Un giorno vi racconterò in un libro di Xi Jinping e di quando ha deciso di sfiduciare Montella...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Non li capisco questi discorsi che fate, Paolo aveva capito tutto. Cosa centra? Se sei una legenda del Milan e hai capito tutto a maggior ragione devi volere il bene del Milan. Accetta di lavorare e contribuire al successo della società che è stata tua da sempre.

Togliersi di mezzo durante i problemi è da perdenti.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non li capisco questi discorsi che fate, Paolo aveva capito tutto. Cosa centra? Se sei una legenda del Milan e hai capito tutto a maggior ragione devi volere il bene del Milan. Accetta di lavorare e contribuire al successo della società che è stata tua da sempre.
> 
> Togliersi di mezzo durante i problemi è da perdenti.



Gattuso, galli, massaro, baresi, abbiati non si son fatti tutti si problemi. ci mettono la faccia.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (9 Dicembre 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Non li capisco questi discorsi che fate, Paolo aveva capito tutto. Cosa centra? Se sei una legenda del Milan e hai capito tutto a maggior ragione devi volere il bene del Milan. Accetta di lavorare e contribuire al successo della società che è stata tua da sempre.
> 
> Togliersi di mezzo durante i problemi è da perdenti.



Maldini vincitore di 5 Champions e 7 scudetti è un perdente perchè ha rifiutato l'offerta dei signori Fassone e Mirabelli? Credo di aver letto proprio tutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Maldini vincitore di 5 Champions e 7 scudetti è un perdente perchè ha rifiutato l'offerta dei signori Fassone e Mirabelli? Credo di aver letto proprio tutto.



perchè interpreti sempre i post a modo tuo? Ho detto che scappare di fronte i problemi è da perdenti. Paolo magari avrà avuto i suoi motivi, ma di certo non è un grande ora perchè le cose in società vanno male e lui ha rifiutato la proposta quando tutto è iniziato. 

Così come non era un traditore prima non è un grande adesso (per questo motivo). 

E' un grande sicuramente per quello che ha fatto da calciatore, ma il dopo per ora Paolo con il Milan non centra nulla.


----------



## vanbasten (9 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Maldini vincitore di 5 Champions e 7 scudetti è un perdente perchè ha rifiutato l'offerta dei signori Fassone e Mirabelli? Credo di aver letto proprio tutto.



Una cosa è sicura, l'ex dirigenza l'ha trattato con i piedi. è normale che sia un po scottato...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Gattuso, galli, massaro, baresi, abbiati non si son fatti tutti si problemi. ci mettono la faccia.



ma anche senza guardare in casa nostra, Zanetti ha accettato di stare nella società Inter nonostante al momento sia solo un pupazzo figurativo. Lo stesso Nedved.

Per il bene della società che amo io sarei pronto anche a lavare i bagni di milanello. Probabilmente Paolo si sente troppo superiore per contribuire ad aiutare la propria squadra a risalire la china. Avere una figura come la sua in questo momenti di difficoltà sarebbe stato di immenso supporto per tutti noi.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (9 Dicembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Una cosa è sicura, l'ex dirigenza l'ha trattato con i piedi. è normale che sia un po scottato...



Capisco... quindi si vendica per come l'ha trattato l'ex dirigenza, declinando un'offerta della nuova? E poi ricordo un "figli di pu..." nel suo ultimo giro di campo a San Siro, diretto verso la Curva Sud. Ma anche li forse era per sfogarsi contro Galliani e Berlusconi.


----------



## elpacoderoma (9 Dicembre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Capisco... quindi si vendica per come l'ha trattato l'ex dirigenza, declinando un'offerta della nuova? E poi ricordo un "figli di pu..." nel suo ultimo giro di campo a San Siro, diretto verso la Curva Sud. Ma anche li forse era per sfogarsi contro Galliani e Berlusconi.



Maldini dovrebbe essere indiscutibile, invece già il fatto che lo abbiano portato a pronunciare quelle parole la dice lunga.
Normale che sia titubante se tornare in una società con cui si è lasciato in questo modo.
Non mi stupirei a vederlo nel ruolo di dirigente in qualche altra società in futuro, magari straniera.


----------



## malos (22 Aprile 2018)

Spero sempre che torni ma con una proprietà forte e ambiziosa.


----------



## Zenos (22 Aprile 2018)

Inutile perdersi in chiacchere,Paolo aveva ragione.


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inutile perdersi in chiacchere,Paolo aveva ragione.



Aveva dannatamente ragione


----------



## luis4 (14 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inutile perdersi in chiacchere,Paolo aveva ragione.



pure un tale di nome ruiu aveva ragione ma avere ragione non risolve i nostri problemi.


----------



## Albijol (14 Maggio 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Inutile perdersi in chiacchere,Paolo aveva ragione.



Non è venuto solo perché gli avrebbero dato solo un ruolo di rappresentanza, mica perché gli puzzavano i dirigenti eh


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Maggio 2018)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è venuto solo perché gli avrebbero dato solo un ruolo di rappresentanza, mica perché gli puzzavano i dirigenti eh



Esatto...era stato chiaro, seppur velatamente. Il motivo era il ruolo


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2018)

In molti devono chiedere scusa a Paolo..


----------



## luis4 (24 Maggio 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In molti devono chiedere scusa a Paolo..



a cominciare dal giannino che non la portato in società fin dal suo ritiro. ma è normale con maldini non ci sarebbero state mazzette e mazzettine per i soliti amici. oggi saremmo sicuramente ai livelli che ci competono.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Giugno 2018)

Speriamo che,con la nuova possibile proprietà,sia la volta buona che torna. Magari come presidente (non proprietario)


----------



## 7vinte (2 Giugno 2018)

Ma poi è diventato milanista?


----------



## malos (23 Giugno 2018)

Paolo ti aspettiamo.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Giugno 2018)

E facciamo questa americanata Paolo.


----------



## 7vinte (23 Giugno 2018)

Dai che ritorna!!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Immenso Capitano. Torna che abbiamo bisogno di te.


----------



## tonilovin93 (26 Giugno 2018)

Tanti auguri Mio Capitano.
Torna ti prego


----------



## Goro (26 Giugno 2018)

Il non essersi fatto fregare finora da nessuna dirigenza rossonera dimostra grande intelligenza. Tanti auguri Paolo!


----------



## corvorossonero (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Auguri Immenso Capitano. Torna che abbiamo bisogno di te.



Welcome Back Capitano.


----------



## malos (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Paolino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Capitano, torna presto!


----------



## smallball (26 Giugno 2018)

auguriiiii buon compleanno Paolo!!!


----------



## Schism75 (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri al più grande.


----------



## Aron (26 Giugno 2018)

Buon compleanno Paolo!


----------



## 7vinte (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri capitano!! Torna presto


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Giugno 2018)

Un onore averti visto giocare. A 9 anni ti ho visto per la prima volta e ho deciso che saresti stato il mio idolo,e non me ne sono mai pentita. Auguri, capitano!


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Welcome Back Capitano.


?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Giugno 2018)

auguri capitano <3


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Capitano, a prestissimo


----------



## de sica (26 Giugno 2018)

A vedere l'intervista con Buffa mi viene da piangere.. Tanti auguri Capitano!!


----------



## Djerry (26 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> A vedere l'intervista con Buffa mi viene da piangere.. Tanti auguri Capitano!!



E' letteralmente un delitto che una risorsa del genere non sia ancora stata decisiva per il suo Milan.

Non che avessi bisogno di conferme, ma quell'intervista svela che Paolo rappresenta a prescindere l'incarnazione in una sola personalità della trasparenza, della credibilità e della competenza, è forse l'unica persona da cui mi sentirei garantito sempre e di cui saprei che il suo interesse coincide esclusivamente col mio e con quello del nostro Milan.

Sinceramente mi fa sorridere chi mette in dubbio la sua persona o addirittura la sua capacità di svolgere certi ruoli operativi senza esperienza, come se la sua stessa figura non fosse sufficiente e non fosse da sola la più grande professionalità possibile anche per gli interlocutori.

Se sono il nuovo proprietario del Milan, e sperando di essere persona per bene in grado di convincerlo, la prima cosa che farei è andare da lui e dirgli: "ok Paolo, tu sarai per tutta la tua vita il massimo dirigente sportivo dell'AC Milan. Da dove iniziamo?"
E quasi non avrei alcun problema anche ad accettare risultati negativi o errori, perché saprei che sono stati fatti in buonafede e che sono il presupposto per non ripeterli.

Auguri, sperando non sia troppo tardi per porre fine a quel delitto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' letteralmente un delitto che una risorsa del genere non sia ancora stata decisiva per il suo Milan.
> 
> Non che avessi bisogno di conferme, ma quell'intervista svela che Paolo rappresenta a prescindere l'incarnazione in una sola personalità della trasparenza, della credibilità e della competenza, è forse l'unica persona da cui mi sentirei garantito sempre e di cui saprei che il suo interesse coincide esclusivamente col mio e con quello del nostro Milan.
> 
> ...



Come non quotare ogni virgola...e mi pento pure di averlo criticato l'anno scorso. Non sapevo ciò che dicevo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri grande Paolo...
E' stato un onore vederti giocare ed è stato un onore scoprire che dietro al calciatore fenomenale che sei stato c'è una persona altrettanto fantastica
Grazie di tutto Paolo...sempre al tuo fianco


----------



## Lambro (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Campione, uno dei più grandi giocatori che io abbia mai visto.
Sei il compagno dei miei anni più belli e spensierati


----------



## Blu71 (26 Giugno 2018)

Grande calciatore e grande uomo.


----------



## Djici (26 Giugno 2018)

Auguri Paolo !
Dai che l'anno prossimo avrai la torta a Casa Milan


----------



## mark (26 Giugno 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> E' letteralmente un delitto che una risorsa del genere non sia ancora stata decisiva per il suo Milan.
> 
> Non che avessi bisogno di conferme, ma quell'intervista svela che Paolo rappresenta a prescindere l'incarnazione in una sola personalità della trasparenza, della credibilità e della competenza, è forse l'unica persona da cui mi sentirei garantito sempre e di cui saprei che il suo interesse coincide esclusivamente col mio e con quello del nostro Milan.
> 
> ...



Tutto quello che c’era da dire, l’hai detto.. assolutamente tutto perfetto

Ps. Auguri campione, ti aspettiamo


----------



## ralf (27 Giugno 2018)

de sica ha scritto:


> A vedere l'intervista con Buffa mi viene da piangere.. Tanti auguri Capitano!!



L'unica volta che ho sentito Federico Buffa emozionato. Intervista stupenda, un idolo che parla di un Dio.


----------



## Schism75 (28 Giugno 2018)

Quando dice che in allenamento si picchiavano, a testimoniare l'altissimo livello di competitività necessario per quei livelli, beh capisci perchè quelli erano mostri. E questi di oggi mosci.

Eppoi sentirlo parlare, ma che gli vuoi dire. Quando parla di Guardiola e continua a ricordare a tutti che cosa è il Milan. Io da lui? NO lui da noi. E secondo me ce lo porterebbe.

Felice di averlo difeso lo scorso anno, e felice che molti si stiano ricredendo.
Che poi mi fa ridere sta cosa dell'esperienza che manca. Se sbaglia, lo avrà fatto in buonafede. La volta successiva non lo ripeterà. Ma non mi pare che altri nella nostra società, a partire dall'attuale DS, sia esente da errori. Errori da decine di milioni di euro sul mercato, nella capacità di valutare tempestivamente l'operato di un allenatore. Però a lui si vorrebbero perdonare e fargli provare nuovamente. A Paolo Maldini, ripeto Paolo Maldini, l'Uomo che ha vinto 5 coppe campioni, un dio del calcio, per me uno dei primi calciatori nella storia, visto gli standard che ha raggiunto per oltre 20 anni (oltre 20 anni!!!). Lui non può provare a fare il dirigente.

Non mi stanco di dirlo, torneremo ad essere il MILAN, quando Paolo tornerà operativamente con poteri reali.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## 1972 (10 Luglio 2018)

.


----------

